# FLORIDA 2007 März-April



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2007)

Hallo,

der Countdown läuft .....:q :q :q     

Am Samstag den 24. März fliegen wir von Stuttgart über Atlanta nach Ft. Lauderdale.

Wir werden unsere erste Nacht in FL Hollywood im La Quinta Inn verbringen, damit wir am nächsten Morgen eine kurze Entfernung zum BassProShop in Ft. Lauderdale haben. Anschließend geht es auf die Florida Keys nach Marathon zu unserer Unterkunft Kingsail Resort vom letzten Jahr!!! 

Wie im letzten Jahr klick mich werden wir Euch, die 17 Tage die wir in Florida verbringen mit Bildern, Informationen und Fangberichten online (beinahe täglicher Livebericht) unterrichten.

Bis denne!!!! #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ich wüsche Dir und Robert viel Spass und dicke Fische.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Gunnar (14. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo Petra,
viel Spaß und guten Flug. Guifri und ich haben schon ein Date für Fort Myers abgemacht. Also sag Robert er soll noch ein  paars Tarpons in Rtg. Norden durchlassen.:m 

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Ich wüsche Dir und Robert viel Spass und dicke Fische.
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander2781



Wir haben uns "Grosses" vorgenommen! #6 Vielen Dank für deine Wünsche.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Hallo Petra,
> viel Spaß und guten Flug. Guifri und ich haben schon ein Date für Fort Myers abgemacht. Also sag Robert er soll noch ein  paars Tarpons in Rtg. Norden durchlassen.:m
> 
> Gunnar



Euren Date konnte ich hier schon verfolgen - wünsche euch auch viel Spaß und dicke Fische!:vik:


----------



## Nick_A (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Also sag Robert er soll noch ein  paars Tarpons in Rtg. Norden durchlassen.:m



Hi Gunnar,

ich werde versuchen, ein paar Dicke in den Norden hochzuscheuchen !  

In Ft. Myers bzw. Cape Coral halten sich aber ja auch im Winter relativ viele große Tarpons auf ! Im Gegensatz zum Boca-Grande-Pass...da beginnt der große Run erst Ende April/Anfang Mai. 

Aber gut...ich geb´mein Bestes |uhoh: 



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Wir haben uns "Grosses" vorgenommen! #6 Vielen Dank für deine Wünsche.



Ohweh, ohweh...da wird ja gleich mal ´ne riesige Erwartungshaltung aufgebaut.. |krank: |scardie: 

Und nachher fang´ma nix und ich krieg Prügel :c


----------



## Gunnar (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Gunnar,
> 
> ich werde versuchen, ein paar Dicke in den Norden hochzuscheuchen !
> 
> In Ft. Myers bzw. Cape Coral halten sich aber ja auch im Winter relativ viele große Tarpons auf ! Im Gegensatz zum Boca-Grande-Pass...da beginnt der große Run erst Ende April/Anfang Mai.


 
dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Guifri und ich auch einen an die Angel kriegen.
Viel Spaß auf Islamorada und wenig Wind

Gunnar


----------



## Locke (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Aloha,

ich freue mich auf euren Live-Bericht!
Der letzte Bericht war schon klasse.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ohweh, ohweh...da wird ja gleich mal ´ne riesige Erwartungshaltung aufgebaut.. |krank: |scardie:
> 
> Und nachher fang´ma nix und ich krieg Prügel :c




Jetzt mal ganz cool mein Schatz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da wir es diesesmal mit dem Pilkern versuchen wollen, kann doch nix schiefgehen! Den Rest unserer Beute legen wir mit Naturködern flach!


----------



## wodibo (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Dann wünsch ich Euch 2 Beiden mal wieder ganz viel Spaß #6 :m

Man man, ist schon wieder ein Jahr rum!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



wodibo schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Euch 2 Beiden mal wieder ganz viel Spaß #6 :m
> 
> Man man, ist schon wieder ein Jahr rum!



Ja, Wodibo ist so! Mal sehen, ob ich dein T-Shirt dieses Jahr bekomme (... willst du es denn noch?)


----------



## wodibo (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ja, Wodibo ist so! Mal sehen, ob ich dein T-Shirt dieses Jahr bekomme (... willst du es denn noch?)
> 
> http://img110.*ih.us/img110/261/tshirt1gx.jpg



Das Du da noch dran gedacht hast, ist ja super #6 :k :k 

Und wie ich das haben will....oder besser gleich 2 davon??? Jepp, wenns die gibt, dann 2 in XL biite schön. Bist ne ganz Liebe #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



wodibo schrieb:


> Das Du da noch dran gedacht hast, ist ja super #6 :k :k
> 
> Und wie ich das haben will....oder besser gleich 2 davon??? Jepp, wenns die gibt, dann 2 in XL biite schön. Bist ne ganz Liebe #h




..... das weis ich doch :q


----------



## Karstein (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ohweh, ohweh...da wird ja gleich mal ´ne riesige Erwartungshaltung aufgebaut.. |krank: |scardie:
> 
> Und nachher fang´ma nix und ich krieg Prügel :c



Unter ´nem 150lbs Tarpon brauchste gar nich mehr erst dran denken, in Deutschland wieder einreisen zu wollen! ## 

Einziges Alibi für die Einreise ins geliebte Heimatland könnte ja noch sein, dass Du eine HOO-X in Linkshand (für mich!) mit importierst - aber das ist genauso unmöglich, also bettele mal besser gleich um Asyl aufgrund Verfolgung im eigenen Land! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Karstein schrieb:


> .... eine HOO-X in Linkshand (für mich!) mit importierst



Was ist denn das Karsten????


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Nix Asyl im Heimatlande!!! Habe mit Robert ernsthaft trainiert.

Robert auf der 7 Miles Bridge


----------



## Karstein (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Psssst @ Petra: die neueste Neu-Avet! 

Bräuchte sie auch nur, um Jetblack zu necken. |rolleyes 

Aber er ist ja schon am Ball und bringt das genialste Teil von Avet für uns Norge-Angler demnächst über den Teich zu uns. 

Nur die Linkshand, die Linkshand... Solltet ihr eine einzige dort sehen, ruft mich bitte gleich an!  

PS: hab mir das erklären lassen von eurem Mitreisenden: HOO steht bei den Americanos für WaHOO - dafür ist die Rolle konzipiert, also target für Robertini!


----------



## Karstein (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

PS: GOILES Video! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Karsten, du meinst dieses geile Teilchen hier?


----------



## Nick_A (16. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Karstein schrieb:


> Unter ´nem 150lbs Tarpon brauchste gar nich mehr erst dran denken, in Deutschland wieder einreisen zu wollen! ##



Na Du setzt die Marke ja gleich gaaaanz weit oben an ! #d |znaika: 

Mal schauen...dann muss ich das Teilchen aber eher Inshore jagen und nicht direkt an den Brücken...die Größe wickelt sich sonst gaaaanz schnell um die Pfeilerchen rum ! 



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Karsten, du meinst dieses geile Teilchen hier?



Lach....da hatt´se auch gleich die richtige gefunden !  :m 

--> Genau, datt is sie ! #6 

Hab heute schon mit Nick diesbzgl. geschnackt...er erwartet die erste Hoo-X in den nächsten 1 bzw. 2 Wochen !

Muss Dich aber enttäuschen...denke nicht, daß in Florida bereits diese Superteilchen rumflattern werden! Erstes Auslieferungsdatum ist anscheinend die dritte März-Woche :c 

Feines Video haste da gefunden, Fisch-Mäuschen...äääääh Fisch-Mäulchen #6


----------



## Nick_A (16. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Äääh Karsten...für watt brauchste denn so eine Rolle ? ;+ 

Zum Heringsstippen reicht auch ´ne kleine Stationär-Rolle mit 2lb-Bremskraft |supergri 

Duckundwech |muahah:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Muss Dich aber enttäuschen...denke nicht, daß in Florida bereits diese Superteilchen rumflattern werden!



Cabbage Key rod &reel hat doch seine Filiale in Florida: 
910 Pinella Bayway #102  
Tierra Verde, FL 33715 
United States 
Phone: +1-877-257-3985  

und bestellen kann ja man schon die Avet HOO-X mit dem Hinweis "If you order now, expect your shipment sometime after the 3rd week of March 07"


----------



## Gunnar (16. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

@ Fischmäulchen
:m Geiles Video, hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Wie lange musste Robert denn trainieren.
:m 

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Gunnar schrieb:


> @ Fischmäulchen
> :m Geiles Video, hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Wie lange musste Robert denn trainieren.
> :m
> 
> Gunnar



L * A * N * G * E #6


----------



## ullsok (17. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo Robert,

ich wünsche euch auch viel Spass und drücke dir die Daumen, dass es dieses Jahr mit dem dicken Tarpon klappt#6 

Hier kannst du dich ja schon mal einstimmen; ich denke, die Brücke kennst du ja:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OanbmddTd-A
P.S.: Die Fischen hier mit Gummifisch 

Ciao Uwe


----------



## Karstein (17. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Jooo Petra, da hast sie gefunden! #6

Aber die Linkshand-Variante wird noch was dauern, genügend Zeit zum Sparen also. 

@ Robert: der Vorteil ist, das Röllchen hat Harness-Ösen. 

Wünsche euch schon mal einen Traumurlaub dort drüben, müsste ja bald losgehen? Viel Spaß und tight lines!


----------



## Tiffy (18. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Denn wünsch ich doch auch mal viel Spaß und verspreche auch alle Berichte zu lesen. Im July flieg ich auch rüber. Allerdings nach Cape Coral. Wenns mit dem Wetter passt, und der amerikanische Freund nich geblöfft hat, wird es von dort aus mit dem Segler nach Key West gehen. Motorboot ist zwar vorhanden aber Segeln an den Keys lang wird bestimmt auch ganz lustig.
Mal sehen was Ihr an Fische für mich übrig lasst  #h


----------



## guifri (19. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

hallo petra und robert,

ich wünsche euch viel spaß und auch ich wede wieder alles lesen...

wenn ich mal unverschämt sein darf, ein kleine anregung...

wäre schön, wenn zu den fischfotos die dazugehörige montage mitfotografiert wird...dann wissen gunnar und ich, was ranhängen müssen


----------



## Nick_A (19. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> wäre schön, wenn zu den fischfotos die dazugehörige montage mitfotografiert wird...dann wissen gunnar und ich, was ranhängen müssen



Jupp...mach ma !:m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Jupp...mach ma !:m




Dicker, was die alles von uns sehen wollen!!!! Angel, Rolle, Montage, Fischfang ...

Hoffentlich kommen da nicht noch weitere special jobs :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Countdown läuft .....:q :q :q
> 
> ...


 
Mensch ist dies schon wieder so lange her...|kopfkrat wünsche Euch Wunderbare Tage der Erholung & der Freude!
Ich wünschte ich sässe mit ihm Flieger,jedoch nur bis Atlanta...
freue mich schon wieder auf Eure Berichte und Bilder#6 !

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 18x!)|wavey:


----------



## guifri (19. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Dicker, was die alles von uns sehen wollen!!!! ...



ich hätte da noch was, das wäre dann aber |offtopic 

#y |rotwerden


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch was, das wäre dann aber |offtopic
> 
> #y |rotwerden


 

der war ja mal sowas von Sauber an einem Montag...#6 :vik: 

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 18x!)#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo Hechthunter & Guifri,

was habt ihr nur für Gedanken #d 

Die Tage in USA verlaufen wirklich komplett sauber und unberührt!!!!|supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

@Ullsok und @Tiffy

Danke für eure Wünsche, wir werden sie bestimmt umsetzen!

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, denn ich freue mich riesig auf diesen Urlaub (in 3 Tagen geht´s los).


----------



## Nick_A (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo Hechthunter & Guifri,
> 
> was habt ihr nur für Gedanken #d
> 
> Die Tage in USA verlaufen wirklich komplett sauber und unberührt!!!!|supergri



Also ich kann da nicht lachen ! #d |abgelehn |motz:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Also ich kann da nicht lachen ! #d |abgelehn |motz:



Ich denke da gerade an dem Filmausschnitt von "Kohlhiesels Töchter", wo die hässliche der Zwillingsschwestern zu ihm sagt, ach mein Schatz, sei doch nicht so dusselig, muss doch nicht jeder wissen was wir in unserer Ehe tun!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

nun bleibt locker und freut euch auf die Tage im Sunshinestate...#6 
wie gesagt ich wünsch euch nur dass Beste!:vik: 

PS:Hatte ich nicht letztes Jahr auch ein Shirt angefragt...ganz nett#c !?

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 17x!)#h


----------



## guifri (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ich denke da gerade an dem Filmausschnitt von "Kohlhiesels Töchter", wo die hässliche der Zwillingsschwestern zu ihm sagt, ach mein Schatz, sei doch nicht so dusselig, muss doch nicht jeder wissen was wir in unserer Ehe tun!




so war das doch gar nicht gemeint....unterstellung hier..bösartigerweise....tststs...#d 

#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> PS:Hatte ich nicht letztes Jahr auch ein Shirt angefragt...ganz nett#c !?
> 
> Grüsse aus Indien(noch 17x!)#h



... welches hattest du denn gemeint? Look here


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo Wodibo,

dein T-Shirt gibt es zur Zeit zum Schnäppchenpreis anstatt $12.95 nun nur noch $9.88 WOW


----------



## Karstein (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Wenigstens sieht mann euch vor dem Florida-Trip HIER beide mal öfters, FM und N-A! :m

Scheint doch wohl der Urlaub zu sein, der bei euch die meiste Vorfreude hervorruft? Und insofern freue ich mich genauso mit und drück euch die Daumen für diesen tollen Urlaub.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

@Karsten

da hast du recht Karsten, wir können es irgendwie gar nicht abwarten. Wir haben zwar ganz schön Stress noch im Geschäft, aber Freitag ist alles vergessen und dann düsen wir los.

Robert hat gleich gesagt, auf dem Weg vom Flughafen zum Hotel, liegt doch tatsächlich der BassProShop dazwischen und wir stoppen kurz, damit er sich den ca. 1000 -seitigen Katalog unter den Nagel reissen kann. |supergri  

Die erste Nacht ist somit bereits in festen Händen!!!

Liebe Grüße an Tanja!#h


----------



## wodibo (20. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo Wodibo,
> 
> dein T-Shirt gibt es zur Zeit zum Schnäppchenpreis anstatt $12.95 nun nur noch $9.88 WOW



Jepp, hab ich auch grad gesehen #6
Schlag zu meene Kleene....ich bleib bei 2 Stück. Wenn ich nur wüsste wie in den Staaten die Größen ausfallen #c 
Naja, Du weißt ja was ich für ein Hungerhaken bin und nimmst schon die Richtigen #6

Und jetzt haut bloß bald ab #h :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



wodibo schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur wüsste wie in den Staaten die Größen ausfallen #c
> Naja, Du weißt ja was ich für ein Hungerhaken bin und nimmst schon die Richtigen #6 #h :q



... also XL meine ich, ist zu gross für dich! Was haste denn sonst so für ne T-Shirt-Grösse?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ... welches hattest du denn gemeint? Look here


 
also mir ging es um ein Rock Cafe Shirt |rolleyes da ich diese aus der ganzen Welt im Schrank liegen hab...
im letzten Jahr.

PS:Wodi die Shirt´s fallen in den USA sehr groß aus i.d.Regel!!!

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 17x!)|wavey:


----------



## guifri (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

t-shirts hole ich mir lieber bei hooters in ft. myers beach, da kriegst du auch ne leckere mahlzeit


----------



## Nick_A (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> also mir ging es um ein Rock Cafe Shirt |rolleyes da ich diese aus der ganzen Welt im Schrank liegen hab...
> im letzten Jahr.
> 
> PS:Wodi die Shirt´s fallen in den USA sehr groß aus i.d.Regel!!!
> ...



Bekommt man die Hard-Rock-Cafe-Shirts nicht nur im Hard-Rock-Cafe selbst ?;+ 

Ob wir HRC sein werden ist nämlich die Frage


----------



## Nick_A (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Karstein schrieb:


> Wenigstens sieht mann euch vor dem Florida-Trip HIER beide mal öfters, FM und N-A! :m
> 
> Scheint doch wohl der Urlaub zu sein, der bei euch die meiste Vorfreude hervorruft? Und insofern freue ich mich genauso mit und drück euch die Daumen für diesen tollen Urlaub.



Hi Karstein #h

hat sicher mehrere Gründe...einer davon ist die Vorfreude auf unseren Trip!

Denke aber auch, daß das Norwegentreffen einfach jedes Jahr wieder einen "Kick" gibt und für mich/für uns das jeweilige "Angeljahr" und damit auch das "Anglerboard-Jahr" einläutet 

Danke für´s Daumendrücken...mit dem 150lbs-Tarpon hängste für uns die Messlatte aber schon arg hoch ! 

Wobei...letztes Jahr hatte ich das Kaliber ja schon am Haken/in der Luft...jetzt muß ich den dieses Jahr eben EINFACH c ) noch rausholen ***LACH***

--> Wir werden unser Bestes geben...Video-Cam ist jedenfalls wieder dabei ! :m

Grüßle gen Nord-Ost #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> t-shirts hole ich mir lieber bei hooters in ft. myers beach, da kriegst du auch ne leckere mahlzeit



Hi Guido #h

hmmmmm...weiss jetzt nicht, ob wir da schonmal drinnen waren.#c 

Wo es jedenfalls schon sehr urig ist (mit tollen Blick auf die Hauptstrasse und insbesonder auch auf Strand und Meer von Ft. Myers Beach) ist gleich am Anfang das Restaurant "ganz aus Holz", wo man oben im Freien sitzen kann. :m

NEIN...mit "im Freien" heisst NICHT NACKT (!!!) ***LACH***

Am Ft. Myers Beach würd ich´s in den Morgen- und Nachtstunden auch noch auf Stachelrochen probieren! Nicht umsonst sind da soviele Warnschilder wg. den Tierchen aufgestellt 

Ebenfalls Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## wodibo (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ... also XL meine ich, ist zu gross für dich! Was haste denn sonst so für ne T-Shirt-Grösse?



Also normalerweise L aber auf meine Fila-shirts steht USA XL. Die haben auf der HP ja nur M und XL.


----------



## guifri (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Guido #h
> 
> hmmmmm...weiss jetzt nicht, ob wir da schonmal drinnen waren.#c
> 
> ...



hi,

hooters hat die besten chickenwings weit und breit und die werden auch sehr anschaulich serviert...#6 

mit den stachelrochen meinst du diese komischen tierchen hier? habe ich schon bekanntschaft mitgemacht...habe meinen kleinen als wir im wasser saßen dann wie im könig der löwen hochgehalten als uns so ein kleiner schwarm durch die beine schwamm |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Hard-Rock-Cafe-Shirts nicht nur im Hard-Rock-Cafe selbst ?;+
> 
> Ob wir HRC sein werden ist nämlich die Frage



In Miami ist ein Hardrock Cafe!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hooters hat die besten chickenwings weit und breit und die werden auch sehr anschaulich serviert...#6 |uhoh: |uhoh:



NO! Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung - glaube mir, geh mal in den Walmart in Ft. Myers und hole sie dir da und empfehlenswert sind auch die leckeren Teilchen "Honey Chicken" without bones (vielleicht fällt mir noch der genaue Name dazu ein).


----------



## guifri (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> NO! Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung - glaube mir, geh mal in den Walmart in Ft. Myers und hole sie dir da und empfehlenswert sind auch die leckeren Teilchen "Honey Chicken" without bones (vielleicht fällt mir noch der genaue Name dazu ein).




hi petra,

also wenn die bei walmart auch so serviert werden, ok..aber allein der glaube fehlt mir...und wenn ihr schon da gewesen wärt, wüsste robert es bestimmt auch...#6 

http://www.hootersflorida.com/


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hi petra,
> 
> also wenn die bei walmart auch so serviert werden, ok..aber allein der glaube fehlt mir...und wenn ihr schon da gewesen wärt, wüsste robert es bestimmt auch...#6
> 
> http://www.hootersflorida.com/



 jetzt weis ich was du meinst (Schlingel). Ausserdem bekommt Robert seine Wings beinahe genauso lecker von mir serviert:q


----------



## Nick_A (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hi petra,
> 
> also wenn die bei walmart auch so serviert werden, ok..aber allein der glaube fehlt mir...und wenn ihr schon da gewesen wärt, wüsste robert es bestimmt auch...#6
> 
> http://www.hootersflorida.com/



*Wollte die Seite eben öffnen und bekomme diese Meldung hier:*



> Seite geblockt
> 
> Hinweis:
> Ihre angeforderte Internetseite http://www.hootersflorida.com/ wurde abgewiesen
> ...



Watt is denn das für ein Laden ?!?#t 

Muss ich doch glatt heute abend von meinem Rechner aus aufrufen !!! :vik: 

Bin schon gespannt darauf, wie ich zukünftig die Chicken-Wings von Petra serviert bekomme ***FREU***:q 

Aber die Empfehlung von Petra kann ich wirklich nur nochmals unterstreichen !!! Geht ALLE unbedingt in die Wallmarts mit "Warm-Theke" rein und nehmt gleich mal pro Person mindestens 500 Gramm mit ! Das sind echt so uuuuuuunglaublich leckere Hühnchen-Honig-Teilchen, dass man nichtmehr zum Essen aufhören kann ! #6

--> Wir werden auch diesbzgl. ein Foto reinstellen !


----------



## guifri (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> *Wollte die Seite eben öffnen und bekomme diese Meldung hier:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na, haste geguckt? ganz ehrlich. da ist nix pornographisches..hast da wohl nen erzkatholischen webmaster :g 

ich war da schon öfter mit FAMILIE drin...aber als die bedienung damals zu meinem kleinen sohn sagte: he is so cuuuuuuuuuuuute....herrlich...


----------



## Nick_A (21. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> na, haste geguckt? ganz ehrlich. da ist nix pornographisches..hast da wohl nen erzkatholischen webmaster :g
> 
> ich war da schon öfter mit FAMILIE drin...aber als die bedienung damals zu meinem kleinen sohn sagte: he is so cuuuuuuuuuuuute....herrlich...



Nun...unsere Firewall der "Webwasher" ist ziemlich scharf bei eingestellt...und irgendwie kann ich schon verstehen, daß diese Seite aussortiert wird ***LACH***

--> Al Bundy hätte an der Seite (und auch an dem Lokal) sicher seine riesige Freude !!! :q :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

It was a cold night in Fort Myers buy the hot wings and even hotter calendar girls more than made up for it - Check out the evidence!


----------



## guifri (22. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

na siehste...


----------



## Nick_A (24. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Sodala..... nun endlich gehts los! Heute 6:00 Uhr aufstehen, mit dem Taxi zum Flughafen und wech! #h 

LIVE from Florida in den nächsten Stunden "so long"!

Fischmäulchen & Nick_A


----------



## Karstein (24. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Guten Flug!


----------



## tamandua (24. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Karstein schrieb:


> Guten Flug!



Wünsche ich ebenfalls!
Ich freu mich schon auf den sicher wieder schönen Bericht aus dem Sonnenstaat#h.


----------



## Volker2809 (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die nächsten Tage hier im AB mit Livebericht aus Florida! #6 
Gute Fänge und eine schöne Zeit!! |wavey:


----------



## guifri (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

ich sitze schon die ganze zeit hier vor dem thread und nix passiert ...

#: #: #c #d 


|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Guidi,ich glaub die beiden schlafen noch.Weist doch der Jetlag.
Oder Robert ist übers Wochenende bei BassPro eingeschlossen worden|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

jetlag? auf´m hinweg...niemals nicht...

ich vermute robert hängt tatsächlich im rutenständer bei basspro fest und petra ist in irgendner mall verschollen...

oder die amis haben keine AOL-umsonst-50-Stunden-Internetest-Dingens mehr???


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

FLORIDA IS CALLING!!!!!!!!! |wavey: 

So, wir sind gut angekommen. Den Shit AOL-Zugang habe ich nun als IT-ler in sage und schreibe 2 Stunden installiert. 

Ab sofort kann uns nichts mehr trennen Boardies!:vik: 

First information:

Marathon, Florida  Ortszeit: 4:12 PM
79 °F / 26 °C teilweise wolkig
Wind: 16 miles/h / 26 km/h /  

Da der Wind extrem stark ist (Roberts feelings says at least 20-25 miles/h), werden wir leider ersteinmal kein Boot mieten, sondern uns heute mit "fishing from the banks and bridges" begnügen. 

LATER MORE!!!!!


----------



## guifri (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hurra!!! Sie sind heile da...

Na da sage ich doch mal als Englisch-Leistungskurs-Absolvent:

Holy Petri :m


----------



## guifri (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

obwohl es tatsächlich glaube ich...hail peter...heißt?

egal...ihr wisst, what i mean..


----------



## tamandua (26. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Na bestens#6!
Dann dürfen wir ja ab jetzt gespannt sein, was der Golf an Fischen für euch bereithält.
Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

..... vorab wir haben eine furchtbar langsame Internetverbindung (das starten der Anglerboardseite mit diesem Thread auf Seite 5, dauert doch NUR 8 Minuten bbbrrrr....).

Eigentlich möchte ich ja gleich mit dem Highlight des Tages beginnen, aber........ ich halte mich zurück |supergri 

Das Einchecken am Stuttgarter Flughafen war sonderbarerweise echt unkompliziert. Gleich am Checkin-Schalter haben sie uns je Person 1.000 $ (einzusetzen bei Flügen mit DELTA) angeboten, wenn wir einen Tag später fliegen würden, da sie mit 10 Sitzplätze überbucht waren.

Nun das unfaßbare, Robert der eingefleischte Schwabe (schaffe, schaffe Häusle baue ...) hatte 3 Sekunden mit sich gehadert |kopfkrat und dann hatten wir einstimmig dieses Angebot abgelehnt!!!!

Ab durch die Sicherheitskontrolle (mit dem chaotischen Münchner Flughafen nicht zu vergleichen), ein cooler Drink an der Bar, ein nettes Plaudern mit einer Dame aus Denver (hatte 1 Katze, 1 Hund im Handgepäck) und dann absolut relaxed zum Flieger.

9 Stunden und 53 Minuten später landen wir in Atlanta. Dort mußten wir komplett auschecken. Dies bedeutet Koffer abholen, da hatten wir schon das erste Problem #c , denn die Bazooka mit den Angeln war nicht da wo sie sein sollte. Dieses Mistding hatten sie doch einfach am entgegengesetzen Sperrgutschalter deponiert.#q 

Nun endlich zur Passkontrolle mit Fingerabdruck und Foto. Da wir aufgrund des langen Fluges, verkrüppelter Schlafstellungen und der Gepäcksuche nicht gerade einen verliebten Eindruck hinterliesen |krach: , sagte die dumme Kuh am Passportcontrol zu uns "you are married?" und mit einem fetten Grinsen "you are not in honeymoon???".:r


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... das der Flughafen in Atlanta gross sein soll, habe ich schon gehört, aber so riesig nenene....

Wir waren auf Gate E und mussten für den Weiterflug nach Ft. Lauderdale natürlich zum Gate A #d 

Hierfür wurden wir mit dem hauseigenen Zug-Shuttle mit drei Koffern und der Bazooka (nicht zu vergessen, die wir dachten auf den Höhepunkt gebrachte Laune) zum nächsten Zielort gebracht. Erneutes "KOMPLETT-EINCHECKEN"!!!!

Sperrgut zum Schalter 3 und die Koffer zum Schalter 6. Dann in einer meterlangen Schlange anstellen zur Sicherheitskontrolle. Während wir da so standen und uns von der Menschenmaße nach vorne schieben lassen, fällt mir auf das Robert zurück blieb.

WHY??????
Ich finde ihn, schon ganz grün im Gesicht und stampfend wie Rumpelstilzchen.
Die liebenswerte Dame (Robert drückte sich etwas eleganter aus :r ) am Schalter 3 hatte sich doch tatsächlich erlaubt die Bazooka zu öffnen und die einzelnen Angeln herauszunehmen und zu begutachten.

Sorry, aber das sie dieses Kanonenrohr mal öffnen und reinschauen, war für mich kein Problem - aber Robert ...... |kopfkrat 

Endlich haben wir die Sicherheitskontrolle geschafft, sollte kommen was kommen musste DER FLIEGER NACH FT. LAUDERDALE war ohne uns abgeflogen!:c


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

... 3 Stunden Zwangsaufenthalt und alles ohne Zigaretten #q 

OK zuerst einmal Futtern und locker was Trinken, möglichst die Zeit totschlagen. Wir halten es nicht aus - ab into the restroom und schnell eine smoken. |uhoh: Sowie bei den Männchen so auch bei den Weibchen tummelt sich Putzpersonal vom Feinsten und es ist gar nicht daran zu denken eine heimlich anzuzünden.

Irgendwie hatte ich die Nase gestrichen voll und lies Robert einfach sitzen und stampfte das Gate entlang. Was sehen meine Augen?????? Eine Smoking-Area mitten im Flughafengelände bei den Amis :q

Egoistisch wie ich nun mal bin habe ich zuerst eine geraucht und dann bin ich zurück zu Robert und holte ihn.
Fotos aus dieser göttlichen Lounge folgen später!

Nach 19 Stunden waren wir endlich in Ft. Lauderdale angekommen. Ab zum Rent a car Schalter von National, hier haben wir wieder ein riesiges Midsize Fahrzeug erhalten zu einem super Preis (380,- Euro für 16 Tage). Auch hier Fotos später.

Per Navi zum Hotel La Quinta - ein wirklich tolles Hotel für umgerechnet 50 Euro (2 Personen mit Frühstück).

So, jetzt mach ich mal Schluss mit meiner Erzählung. Ihr kennt das ja bereits, die einzelnen Steps kommen auch mal zwischendrin.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Zum Hightlight des Tages......

..... wie bereits berichtet, haben wir aufgrund des starken Windes hier noch kein Boot angemietet. 

Wir fuhren Richtung Grassy Key bepackt mit 2 Angelruten (Hecht-Spinn-Klasse, WG bis 70 g), frozen Bait (ganze Squids) und suchten uns einen Angelplatz direkt an einer Brücke aus.

70-100 g Blei und ein Strip Squid - AUF GEHT´S!:q 

Es lässt nicht lange auf sich warten und schon beisst ein Lipfish an. Robert hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur Augen für die Tarpons unter uns. 

Wäre ich nicht Frau, hätten wir wohl die schönsten Augenblicke dieses Tages verpasst. Ich erlaubte mir Robert zu fragen, wie man Tarpons wohl so am besten an die Angel bekommt - er erklärte mir alles zum Thema Lines und Baits wobei ich daraufhingewiesen wurde, dass MANN das von der Brücke aus nicht macht.

Stinkig und trotzig habe ich meinen Göttergatten dazu gedrungen, mir einen Gummifisch ca. 7 cm auszuhändigen!

Glaubt mir, es war das Herrlichste was ich jemals erlebt habe. Seid mir bitte nicht böse, das ich hierzu kein Fotomaterial liefern kann, denn diese Momente musste ich einfach mit dem Auge und nicht durch die Linse erfassen.

Nun übergebe ich die Tastatur an Robert!


----------



## Nick_A (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Na...dann schreib ich doch auch mal was dazu 

Während dem Angeln auf Snapper von der Brücke sah ich ständig GROOOOOOSSE, DUNKLE SCHATTEN....aaah TARPON-ALAAAAAARM !!! :q #6

"Petra...schau...da hinten: TARPONS !!!"

"Wie...was...ich seh nix...Du träumst wohl ?!?"

"Nein ! Schau doch mal genauer hin...genau an dem Übergang vom Hellen ins Dunkle !"

"Ich seh nix..."

Nach dem ungefähr 120ten Schatten  sah auch Petra die Tarpons 

Nachdem Petra´s Quängelei "Ich will auf die Tarpon fischen...gib mir ´nen Kunstköder" immer schlimmer wurde, obwohl ich ihr mindestens 5x versichert habe, dass das Fischen von einer 5m hohen Brücke bei stark einlaufendem Wasser mit Hechtruten mehr als nur erfolglos sein wird hab ich aufgegeben und ihr nen nur leicht beschwerten Shrimp-Gummi an´s Vorfach gehängt.#d 

Aus Solidarität hab ich auch das Angeln mit Naturköder eingestellt und mir selbst einen Gelb-Gold-Glitter-GuFi (ca. 7cm) hingehängt...ebenfalls nur leicht mit nem leichten Jig von ca. 5gr bewaffnet.

Aufgrund des relativ stark einlaufenden Wassers und des leichten Köders trieben die Teilchen ziemlich Oberflächennah ab in den "gefährlichen Bereich" (datt war auch so gewollt!!!  ).

-->Abtreiben lassen, einkurbeln, absinken lassen, einkurbeln, etc...hauptsache die Teilchen bewegen sich durch´s Wasser.

Innerhalb der nächsten 20min kam ab und an ein Tarpon in die Nähe der Köder, ohne sich wirklich dafür zu interessieren.

Petra war schon etwas gelangweilt, legt Ihre Angel beiseite und zündete sich erstmal ´ne Ziggi an.

Da mir Petra´s Platz besser gefiehl hies es erstmal "Stellungswechsel" .

Aaaaaargh...da rollen und rauben die blöden Riesenheringe an der Wasseroberfläche, interessieren sich aber einen Nullinger für die Kunstköder (war ja auch zu erwarten...ist ja auch echt ´ne bescheuerte Idee so auf Tarpon zu fischen|supergri ).

Ich also auch mittlerweile gelangweilt und lass den dummen GuFi einfach (ohne irgendeine Aktion) treiben...halt ihn halt einfach ohne was zu machen im "heissen Bereich".

Plötzlich taucht von hinten ´nen fetter, dunkler Schatten auf.......

"aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!

Beiss zu Du blödes Teil !!!"|uhoh: 

Watt macht der Hering...öffnet sein fettes Maul, schlürft den GuFi ein !#d |kopfkrat 

Ich total verdutzt und ungläubig mach natürlich keinen Anschlag...die Fressmaschine spuckt den Gufi wieder aus und verschwindet in der Tiefe 

"Petra...da hat gerade ´nen Tarpon den Köder im Maul gehabt"

"Du spinnst ja...glaubst Du ja selber nicht" (so oder so ähnlich jedenfalls  )


----------



## Nick_A (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ich immer noch total begeistert von dem Häääring frage mich... "warum hat sich das Vieh denn gerade für den Köder interessiert und vorhin die ganze Zeit nicht?"|kopfkrat 

Das Einzige was ich diesmal anders gemacht habe war, dass ich ABSOLUT NIX getan habe...einfach Köderchen auf der Stelle halten...mehr nicht !

Na...wenn´s vielleicht daran lag versuch m´rs doch gleich nochmal. 

Gedacht, getan...nichts einfacher als das !!!

Also Köder wieder in den heissen Bereich treiben lassen und ruhig auf der Stelle halten.

Petra steht schon neugierig neben mir als vielleicht gerade mal zwei Minuten nach dem ersten Angriff wieder der Schatten auftaucht und den GuFi mit seinem riesigen Maul einsaugt...diesmal vergess ich auch nicht den Anschlag  :q

-->TARPON HÄNGT und schlägt das Wasser schaumig....UNBELIEVABLE !!! #6

Ein paar Sekunden später ist der Spuk leider schon wieder vorbei...der Haken hatte nicht wirklich richtig gefasst und der Tarpon verschwindet wieder nach unten !

-->Ich sach Euch...ein TRAUM !!!:k 

"Datt is´ es ... nix machen und Fische fangen ... und das auch noch auf die denkbar unmöglichste Art und Weise (blöde Idee von Petra  ) von der Brücke !!! ***LACH***


----------



## Nick_A (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde wiederholt sich dieses Spielchen noch 5x ! Drei weitere Male konnte ich die Tarons jeweils für ein paar Sekunden haken ! Der Gößte war ungefähr 1,5m lang (damit so ca. 40kg)...alle jeweils weit über einen Meter! #6

Zwischendrinnen kommt ´ne Family (aus Chicago) vorbei...die Eheleute gesellen sich zu mir und die Frau fragt mich, auf was ich denn so angeln.

Als ich "TARPON" antworte schaut mich ihr Mann ungläubig an, blickt auf den im Wasser ohne Aktion taumelnden GuFi, schüttelt den Kopf und geht zu seinen angelnden Söhnen 10m weiter rüber....DER UNGLÄUBIGE !!! |supergri  

Hat wahrscheinlich gedacht "Die spinnen die Deutschen...keine Ahnung vom Angeln !!!" ***LAUTLACH***

Die Frau ist erstmal gläubig...labert mit Petra und mir weiter ... keine 5min später wieder dasselbe Spielchen...RIESENMAUL AUF, GUFI SCHLUCKEN, ANHIIIIIIEEEEEEB und FISH ON !!! :q

Das Wasser wird schaumig geschlagen, dieser Tarpon (war oben bereits erwähnte größte Häring mit den ca. 1,5m) springt dreimal aus dem Wasser...Petra mit dem Foddoapparat im Anschlag...DER SICH SCHON WIEDER ABGESCHALTET HATTE:c und bevor sie das blöde Teil wieder aus dem Tiefschlaf aufwecken kann schüttelt sich der Tarpon los und verschwindet !

Alle (inkl. mir) wie wild am Kreischen...die Jungs und der Vater schauen ungläubig mit weit geöffneten Mündern zu uns rüber und ich nur mit ´nem frechen, glücklichen Grinsen zurück !!!

"THAT´s FUN !!! " :m 

Der Mann ist plötzlich vom ungläubigen Saulus zum gläubigen Paulus bekehrt...kommt wieder rüber und will natürlich mehr über die "crazy german Fishing-Method" wissen ***LAUTLACH***

Kurz später verschwindet die Frau und der Mann wieder rüber zu ihren Söhnen, hauen sich ´nen Spinner auf Ihre Ruten und halten diesen faul auf der Stelle !


----------



## Nick_A (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ich versuch´s noch 10min länger...allerdings ist mittlerweile Wasserhochstand erreicht, die Strömung dadurch weg und mit dieser auch die Tarpons.

-->Was haben wir aus dem heutigen Trip gelernt ?

1. Ab und an auf seine Frau hören (muss ja ned immer sein  )
2. Es gibt keine blöden Ideen
3. Unkonventionell angeln fängt
4. Faulheit ist nicht immer schlecht
5. Immer Videokamera dabei haben und filmen
6. Die Amis sind nicht immer Erfinder von erfolgreichen, neuen Angelmethoden....wahrscheinlich fangen sie in 5 Jahren Tarpons überhaupt nicht mehr anders ***LACH***
7. Morgen nochmals angreifen...diesmal mit stärkeren Ruten, größeren Haken und Videokamera !!! :q :m

Sodala...datt war´s erstmal für heute !

Euch allen viel Spass beim Arbeiten |supergri 

Grüße aus Marathon #h
Fischmäulchen und Nick_A


----------



## guifri (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

toll..wenn der bericht noch was länger gewesen wäre, würde ich zu spät ins büro kommen...

super anfang :m 

aber jetzt weiß ich auch wieder wie vorteilhaft es ist

1. nicht mehr zu rauchen
2. 15 fahrminuten vom flughafen zu wohnen
3. am 21.4.07 NONSTOP nach ft. myers zu fliegen
4. und huete shcon zz wissen, dass ich auch im herbst mit family in diesem schönen lqand verweilen werde (zuindest habe ich am wochenende schon mal wieder gebucht)...

weiter so!!!


----------



## ullsok (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



ullsok schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> ich wünsche euch auch viel Spass und drücke dir die Daumen, dass es dieses Jahr mit dem dicken Tarpon klappt#6
> Hier kannst du dich ja schon mal einstimmen; ich denke, die Brücke kennst du ja:
> ...



Hallo Robert,

ich will ja nichts sagen 

Probiere es doch mal mit so einer ähnlichen Montage:






Ich denke, insbes. der Circle-Hook ist wichtig!

P.S. An welcher Brücke wart ihr denn?


----------



## Volker2809 (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Das ist doch mal ein guter Start in den Tag. Euer Live-Bericht ist ja wieder mal der Hammer! Man kann sich so richtig bildlich vorstellen wie das auf der Brücke abging. Lasst uns bitte nicht zu lange mit der Fortsetzung warten!!


----------



## Gunnar (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

|supergri Hallo ihr zwei,

super Start auch wenn ihr wieder Pech habt mit dem Wind. Aber wer weiß wofür das gut ist- wer hätte sonst Gufi-Bridge-Tarponfishing erfunden.  Werde ich auch auf jedenfall mal testen.
Eure Berichte verkürzen mal wieder schön die Wartezeit-noch 10 Tage bis zum Abflug.
@ Guido das mit dem Direktflug habe ich auch gedacht-hoffentlich lassen die mein Transportrohr zu.

Gunnar


----------



## Nick_A (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

*Good Morning Germany!*

Marathon, Florida Ortszeit: 9:50 AM
77 °F / 25 °C Überwiegend wolkig
Wind: 12 miles/h / 18 km/h 

SEE YOU!:vik:


----------



## Skalar_AB (27. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Good morning aus Hollywood-Hallandale nach Marathon,

dass ihr eueren Anschlussflug verpasst habt, ist hier in Amerika anscheinend in letzter Zeit an der Tagesordnung. Auch unser Sohn (Fischermichel) hat seinen Flug von Fort Lauderdale nach Philadelphia verpasst weil am Flughafen ein riesen Chaos herrschte und nichts organisiert war. Trotzdem haben sie es geschafft mit nur 3 Stunden Verspaetung mit einer anderen Maschine in Deutschland zu sein. Vielleicht hab ich euch ja gestern (Montag) auf irgendeiner Bruecke in der Naehe von Marathon gesehen auf dem Weg Richtung Sueden nach Key West. Uebrigens, den Wind haben wir auch zu spueren bekommen. Wir hatten bei unserer Ausfahrt letzten Montag ab Islamorada eine Windstaerke von 25 - 30 Miles. Nichtsdestotrotz konnten wir 9 verschiedene Fischarten landen. Wir geniessen noch den heutigen Tag und werden morgen wieder Richtung Heimat fliegen. 
Viel Spass noch und schoenen Urlaub
Ernst


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Von mir heute das Bildmaterial!

Zuerst mal das Raucherzimmer im Flughafen in Atlanta. Da sage mir einer, Smoker seien nicht kommunikativ |bla: 
An der Wand war sogar ein Zigarettenanzünder installiert, da ja im Handgepäck kein Feuerzeug vorhanden sein sollte (ich hatte eines und somit stürzten viele auf mich zu um Feuer zu bekommen - WOW eine tolle Anmache die einwandfrei funktionierte!).

Dann unser Auto, in das wir lässig drei große Koffer und die Bazooka verstauen konnten, anschließend den Einkauf vom BassProShop und natürlich das Starter-Package (Drinks & Food) aus dem Wallmart im Wert von 240 $:m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

..... unser Hotelzimmer im La Quinta in Dania Beach.
Sonntag morgens ging es zuerst einmal wieder nach Miami schön frühstücken und dann ein kurzer Spaziergang am Ocean Drive entlang und anschliessend zum Strand. :g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... am Strand dann die Frage von Robert "fahren wir nun zum BassProShop?" ;+ 

Die machen doch erst um 10:00 Uhr auf, mein kurzer Einwurf am wunderschönen Strand mit Sonnenschein. NEIN schon um 9:00 meinte mein Angler-Chief |krach: 

Wir fahren also zurück nach Ft. Lauderdale und siehe da der BassProShop hatte noch geschlossen. Man glaubt es kaum - an einem Sonntag morgen, wo man mit seiner Familie schön frühstücken kann, einen wunderbaren Wochenendausflug unternehmen kann, steht man doch lieber vor dem Anglerladen und wartet gespannt auf seine Öffnung!#d


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... kurzerhand habe ich beschlossen meinen geliebten Ehemann  dem Hai zum Frass vorzuwerfen ( und sie werden ihn nimmer finden) und spekulativ mit seiner Lebensversicherungssumme bereits ein Boot auszusuchen für tolle Tage in Sonnenstaate Florida!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

... die besagte Brücke "Toms Harbor Channel " mit dem TARPON-Erlebnis!:m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

... und mein heutiger letzter Beitrag der fishing trip bei dem ich bei starken Wind und extremen Wellengang, nach zwei glorreichen Red Snapper-Fängen nur noch die Innenkabine mit der Aufschrift "OO" küsste :v 

So, nun meinen Dank an alle lieben LIVE-Bericht-Leser, liebe Grüße an meine Kollegen die meine Sonnentage hier miterleben.

Bussi, muß ins Bettchen denn morgen fahren wir nach Key West. Ab ca. 19 Uhr deutscher Zeit, könnt ihr uns im Sloppy Joe's besuchen und miterleben wie wir uns leckere Bierchen schmecken lassen. klick auf " Sloppy Joe's Cams, dort auf Cam2

So long!


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

N´Abend zusammen #h

gestern war ich einfach zu müde, um etwas vom Trip hier reinzuschreiben...Petra hat ja ned alles mitbekommen 

Wen wundert´s auch...was Petra in sich reingestopft hat auf dem Schiff...ich bezweifel fast, daß ihr vom Bootsschwanken übel wurde! Lag wohl eher an 2 belegten Broten, einer Banane, ein Apfel, ein Riesen-amerikanisches-Twix (doppelt so groß wie unsere größten Twix)...und dazu dann noch zwei Coke...das Ganze in sage und schreibe 1,5h verdrückt !!! Da hilft auch nicht die wirksamste Reisetablette :v  

Natürlich hab ich mich dann erstmal um mein Frauchen gekümmert und sie sicher auf das Zimmer mit dem "00" d´rauf geleitet |supergri 

Obwohl ich das Fischen von solchen "Party-Booten" normalerweise nicht unbedingt mag war es letztendlich doch gar nicht so schlecht. US$ 40 pro Nase (INKL. TAX) für ´nen 4-Stunden-Trip mit sehr guter und aufmerksamer Besatzung, ein Capitano der mehrere gute Driften in fischreichen Gebiet macht und bei nachlassenden Bissen sofort ´ne neue Drift angesetzt hat...so lass ich mir das gefallen ! :m

Gefangen wurden insgesamt 12 Fischarten (die ich mitbekommen habe), darunter Red Snapper, Mutton Snapper, Spanish Mackerele, Blue Runner, Yellowtail Snapper, Grounge, Red Grouper, Hogfish, Triggerfish, ein bunter Fisch den ich nicht gekannt habe und noch zwei weitere Snapper-Arten. #6

Ein größerer Hai konnte nicht gelandet werden...laut dem die Angel von einer Frau übernehmenden Guide war es wohl ein Hai in der 30kg-Klasse. Nach 5 min Drill und direkt unter dem Boot hatte der Hai dann aber doch das 40lbs-Mono(!!!)-Vorfach durch...der hat den Haken wohl echt im Mundwinkel gehabt, daß er so lange bis zum "durchbeissen" bzw. "durchscheuern" gebraucht hat :q

Insgesamt also ein erfreulicher Trip, bei dem dann auch einige Filets (die morgen auf den Grill kommen) rausgesprungen sind.

Nachdem es Petra sofort nach dem Anlegen des Boots wieder wunderbar ging hiess es erstmal "Fische filetieren und verstauen".


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Anschliessend ging es sofort weiter zur "Tarpon-faul-auf-GuFi-von-der-Brücke-fang-Stelle"...wollte doch sehen, ob die Methode wieder funkioniert 

Diesmal auch Video-Cam dabei und Petra mit vollgeladenem Foto-Apparat...leider konnte ich sie anfangs nicht überzeugen, mit der Cam zu filmen...sie wollte lieber fotografieren|rolleyes |krach: 

Wie auch immer....rein mit dem Gufi (den ich am Abend zuvor mit Sekundenkleber erstmal wieder "in Schuss bringen" mußte...schließlich hatten die 4 Tarpons dem Teilchen schon sehr zu schaffen gemacht :q :vik: 

10min später war es dann erstmals wieder soweit...ohne irgendeine Ankündigung eines Schattens springt von rechts ein Tarpon auf den Köder...und verfehlt ihn...SO EIN TROTTEL ! Wie will der denn sich bewegende Köder oder Fische fangen ***LACH***

Also erstmal raus mit dem goldenden GuFi...ein paar Meter weiter rechts rüber gehen und dort platzieren.

Vielleicht 20 langen Minuten später (ich sag zu Petra gerade noch..."gibt´s ja nicht...das war doch diesselbe Stelle wie gestern"...taucht plötzlich von unten ein GIGANTISCHER (!!!!!!!) SCHATTEN auf ! Ich schaffe gerade noch zu Petra zu sagen "Achtung Foto...riesiger Schatten...gleich beisst er!", da packt sich das Monster meinen Köder, inhaliert ihn und zieht nach unten ab.

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR................... :q

Das Monster merkt natürlich sofort, dass etwas nicht stimmt, kommt an die Oberfläche zurück (paar Meter weiter hinten), steigt fast mit dem ganzen Körper aus dem Wasser raus und schüttelt sich Tarpon-typisch wie wild ! UNBELIEVABLE !!! #6

Natürlich hat Petra das Ganze mit Ihrer Kamera NICHT aufnehmen können...hätte sie blos meine Video-Kamera genommen und draufgehalten !!! :c

Links neben uns standen zwei Amis (beide jeweils ca. 25-30 Jahre alt)...bekommen das Ganze mit (inkl. dem wilden Tarpon-Schüttler) und gröhlen laut mit !!! ***LACH***

Direkt danach ist natürlich gleich einer bei mir und fragt nach meiner Angelmethode...um 1min später auch gleich selbst einen GuFi rauszulegen :q

Wir (die beiden Amis, Petra und ich) waren uns einig darin, daß der Tarpon ca. 6 Fuss (und damit 1,8m) hatte....

@  Karstein #h
die 150-lbs-Klasse ist erreichbar...mal schauen, ob ich´s vielleicht doch packe...hoffentlich dann aber auch mit schönem "Beweiss-Foto" 

Da es schon ziemlich spät war, sind wir erstmal heim zum Futtern...darf man schließlich auch nicht vergessen...nicht, daß ich an meine eisernen Reserven muß ! ***LAUTLACH***


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



ullsok schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> ich will ja nichts sagen
> 
> ...



Hi Ullsok, #h

hast schon Recht...daß Gummi-Fische fangen war mir soweit auch klar Damit allerdings von der Brücke runter zu fischen und dadurch natürlich auch den Anbiss aus der Vogelperspektive mitzubekommen ist wirklich etwas Atemberaubendes !!! #6

Mit Circle wollte ich absichtlich nicht fischen...nicht, daß so ein Monster tatsächlich hängenbleibt und dann mit 50m abgerissener Schnur im Maul weiterleben muss ! Von der Brücke bringt ich so ein Teil sicher nicht aus dem Wasser  

Morgen nimmt der Wind übrigens ab auf 10 bis 15 Meilen...werde also morgen früh gleich ´n Boot mieten (gleich für die ganze Woche...auch wenn es ab Freitag wieder 20-30 Meilen Wind geben soll:c 

Egal...da muss man durch !:g 

Grüße an Euch alle #h
Robert


----------



## angelschnur (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*







Habe gerade was im Netz gefunden!!!
Vielleicht könnt ihr was mit anfangen !

Viel Glück 

Gruß

Angelschnur

Der in 7 tagen in Ft Myers landet!!!


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hi Angelschnur, #h

habe von dem Teil gerade in der Zeitschrift Florida Sportsman gelesen.... datt iss ein sogenanntes Abrissblei "breakaway jig".

--> Ist anscheinend seit letztem Jahr im Boca Grande Pass in den Monaten April-Juni verboten worden...
War wohl zu erfolgreich bzw. nicht entsprechend dem Umweltschutzgedanken. 

Funktionsprinzip liegt darin, dass man den Jig schnell auf Tiefe bringt, den tiefstehenden Tarpon zum Anbiss verleitet und wenn der Tarpon nach dem Anbiss mit seinen wilden Kopfschlägen beginnt, wird das Blei inkl. Gufi "abgebrochen" (darum auch Breakaway genannt).

--> der Tarpon hängt damit nur noch am Haken, das Blei kann von ihm nicht mehr als "Hebel" benutzt werden, damit auch weniger Fischverluste. 

In den Läden hier habe ich es noch nicht entdecken können.


----------



## tamandua (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ihr es aber wieder spannend Bald muss der erste Tarpon im Netz landen...Und vom Boot aus dürfte auch die Landung keinerlei Probleme bereiten. Man darf also auf schöne Fotos von noch schönerern Fischen gespannt sein.#6


----------



## angelschnur (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Angelschnur, #h
> 
> habe von dem Teil gerade in der Zeitschrift Florida Sportsman gelesen.... datt iss ein sogenanntes Abrissblei "breakaway jig".
> 
> ...


 Hallo Nick,
vielleicht kann mann das ding ja irgentwie nachbilden indem man einen normalen Güfi vom Zanderfischen nimmt, und ihn einfach mit nem dünnen Kabelbinder am Haken fixiert!Und natürlich den Haken vom Güfi abknipst !
Habe jedenfalls entsprechende Bauteile schon mal vorsichtshalber in meine Angelkiste gelegt.:q

Also,drück euch die Daumen das ihr noch nen diggen erwischt !!!

Gruss 

 Angelschnur


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Sagt mal: ich gehe davon aus, dass euch die Tarpons euer Zeuch zerlegt haben von besagter Brücke? Warum angelt sonst niemand so auf diese eure Art? Gibt es vielleicht schon zu viele gepiercte Fische?

Fahrt mal mit dem Boot dort hin und nehmt adäquates Gerät mit - eventuell?

Have a nice day

Ken


----------



## Nick_A (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Sodala...leider hatte es am Donnerstag mit dem Boot ausleihen nicht geklappt...keine Boote bei meinem bevorzugten Vermieter frei 

Seit gestern (Samstag) haben wir allerdings ein sehr schönes Boot ! 20ft., 115PS (nagelneuer 4-Takter-Yamaha-Motor...gerade mal 10h gelaufen und GERADE SO ausreichend), T-Top, mehr als ausreichende Rutenhalter, schöne Bank und natürlich Livewell...so muss es sein ! Bilder stellen wir dann  demnächst davon rein !


----------



## Nick_A (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Gestern (Samstag) lag der Wind leider zwischen 20 und 30mph (bis zu 50kmh)...Fischen damit natürlich nur in den gaaanz ruhigen und windgeschützten Bereichen...die größten Fische darf man da aber nicht erwarten 

--> War aber jedenfalls schonmal etwas zum "warmfischen" 

Heute war vormittags zwischen 20-25mph Wind...schon besser, allerdings immer noch zu hoch für ordentliche Bedingungen.

Köderfische haben sehr gut gebissen...Tarpon stellten sich heute noch etwas dumm an 

Einige Barracudas sind auf die Köderfische geknallt...mit bekanntem Ausgang (uuuups...Montage wieder weg  ).

Heute nachmittag bin ich dann an die 7-Meilen-Brücke gefahren (Wind nachmittags bei 15-20mph)...ordentlch schunkelig aber irgendwann muß man ja starten.

--> Da ich um 17:00 Uhr gerade Wasser-Tiefstand hatte war mehr ein Fischen mit Köfis (hauptsächlich Pinfish) "um die Brücke bzw. um die Brücke herum" angesagt.

Nach ca. 45min das erste SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS #6

-->Bremse zu...in den Circle-Hook reinlaufen lassen, Circle faßt...und (nach dem Fassen) nochmals zur Sicherheit ein Anschlag.

--> Paßt  ! Haken sitzt, irgendwas Dickes ist am anderen Ende...und nach 10 sek macht es "ZIPP" und das Vorfach ist ab !  Mist...wieder so nen blöder Hai :c


----------



## Nick_A (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

SCHEISSRECHNER !!! (oder falsche Bedienung?)

Habe eben 15min die Beschreibung des heutigen TOP-Fangs geschrieben (ausführlichst)...und da blättert das Teil im IE einfach mal eine Seite zurück...ALLES WEG :c

Habe jetzt auch keine Lust (Sorry) nochmals alles zu tippeln...darum in Kurzform:

Fang eines ca. 2,5m langen Hais (Bullshark) nach ca. 20min Drill...Austausch von bitterbösen Blicken (hai-seits) und ängstlichen Blicken (meinerseits).

-->Kappen des Vorfachs ca. 1,5m vor dem Haken (näher wollte ich definitiv an das Teil NICHT ran !!!

Die ganzen Zeilen dann irgendwann demnächst...

Morgen geht´s wieder auf die Jagd...Wind wird die nächsten Tage immer besser ! DATT WIRD NOCH WAS !  :m

Grüße ins (k)alte Deutschland #h
Robert


PS Karstein:
Piercings sind hier in ! :q


----------



## Gunnar (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo Nick,

Petri zum Bull-Shark. #6 Ich habe noch 3 Tage bis zum Abflug.:vik: 

Laut diesem Link http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/marathon_islamorada

wird es mit dem Wind gegen Mitte der Woche langsam besser.

Gunnar


----------



## Volker2809 (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

2,50 Meter Hai!!!   |scardie:  Respekt!!! 
Hab heute erst in Spiegel-Online über die akute Hai-Gefahr vor Florida gelesen. Hier mal der Link:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,475124,00.html

@Robert: Vergiss die Tarpons .... Florida braucht Dich als Shark-Defender! |supergri 

Ich hätte gerne den ausführlichen Bericht vom Drill gelesen. Schade, dass der Text weg war. 
Weiterhin viel Glück und Erfolg!! #h


----------



## Scarver74 (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Sodala, jetzt mein erster Eintrag. Gruß aus dem sonnigen Stuttgart und Glückwunsch zu dem riesen Hai . Ich hoffe, das mit dem Wind wird besser und Ihr könnt richtig raus! Noch ein paar Fotos wären auch klasse!

Andi


----------



## guifri (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Fang eines ca. 2,5m langen Hais (Bullshark) nach ca. 20min Drill...Austausch von bitterbösen Blicken (hai-seits) und ängstlichen Blicken (meinerseits).
> 
> -->Kappen des Vorfachs ca. 1,5m vor dem Haken (näher wollte ich definitiv an das Teil NICHT ran !!!
> 
> Die ganzen Zeilen dann irgendwann demnächst...





hi robert,

mit powergrip hättest du ihm doch den haken vorne aus der lippe nehmen können....|muahah: |sagnix


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

*GOOD MORNING GERMANY*!:k 

Ortszeit: 10:47 AM
79 °F / 26 °C Teilweise wolkig
Wind: 8 miles/h / 13 km/h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hier ein paar Fotos zu unserem Ausflug nach Key West.

Ein Schlendern durch die Duval Street, ein kleinwenig shoppen und siehe da wir finden ein erstklassiges Seafood Restaurant "Capt. Mario" (Duval Street 221).
Für $11.95 per person kann man sich vom Buffet bedienen, solange bis der Magen voll ist. Ceasar Salad, Popcorn Shrimps, Conch, BBQ Ribs, Pasta, Fish, Roast Beef, Mussels, Crab Legs, Cakes, Ice Cream, Fruits and more.
Es schmeckte wirklich hervorragend und ist nur zu empfehlen!:q 

Anschliessend die Einkehr ins "Sloppy Joe´s" mit Live Music, wieder einmal eine super Stimmung dort.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Dann ein kleiner Beitrag zu den "verrückten Amis". 

Clothes for my little dog!#d #d 
Die haben doch wirklich einen Schlag!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... and here privately impressions.

Mein Mann absolut fertig nach einem sonnigen fishing-day, ich total relaxed und zwischen uns Tarpons.:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

So, zuletzt das Foto unseres Bootes und der Besuch der Manatees in der Bucht. Diesmal waren es genau 9 Manatees, der Größte hiervon ca. 3 m. Auf dem Foto ist die Größe gut zuerkennen (re. oben der menschliche Fuß am Bootsteg).

Nun muss ich aber aufhören, denn mein Gatte wird mich zum Fishing abholen und ich hoffe für uns alle auf gute Fänge und tolle Fotos.

See you!!!!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos zu unserem Ausflug nach Key West.
> 
> Ein Schlendern durch die Duval Street, ein kleinwenig shoppen und siehe da wir finden ein erstklassiges Seafood Restaurant "Capt. Mario" (Duval Street 221).
> Für $11.95 per person kann man sich vom Buffet bedienen, solange bis der Magen voll ist. Ceasar Salad, Popcorn Shrimps, Conch, BBQ Ribs, Pasta, Fish, Roast Beef, Mussels, Crab Legs, Cakes, Ice Cream, Fruits and more.
> ...


 

Du bist sowas von gemein, mir all die Kostbarkeiten auch noch auszuschreiben...|krach: 


Wünsch Euch einen Tollen Urlaub:vik: !
Grüsse aus Indien(noch4x!)|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

*STOP!*

Happy birthday "ullsok", the best wishes from Florida!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Du bist sowas von gemein, mir all die Kostbarkeiten auch noch auszuschreiben...|krach:



..... so bin ich nun einmal!:m 

Quatsch beiseite, war wirklich superlecker und wir nahmen es so wie es dort stand " all you can eat"!

Wow, was wohl meine Waage in Deutschland dazu sagt????? 

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach den T-Shirts! Wodibos Shirt ist aufgrund des Preises ausverkauft in allen BassProShops auf unserer Route.

Das Calcutta-shirt konnte ich weder in Ft.Lauderdale, Marathon oder Key West ergattern liebe Tanja. Suche dir doch bitte ein Shirt auf der BassPro-Seite aus, die ich hier reingestellt hatte.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fotos wären auch klasse!
> Andi



.... i do my best Andi!#6


----------



## guifri (2. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

noch 19 tage...dann bin ich auch wieder da......leider nur für 7 tage...

aber dann im herbst auch noch mal für 14 tage in sarasota...mit family...heißt: angeln nur teilweise möglich #c 

da kann ich dann aber abends ein ründchen am haus angeln...


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> ...aber dann im herbst auch noch mal für 14 tage in sarasota...mit family...heißt: angeln nur teilweise möglich #c
> 
> da kann ich dann aber abends ein ründchen am haus angeln...



Hi Guifri,

was kostet eure schöne Hütte? Wie weit ist es zum Meer? Ist das im Hintergrund ein Kanal der zum Meer führt?


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hier die Fotos zum Tage!


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Wind und Wetter waren heute erfreulich...zumindest Inshore war Fullspeed mit dem Boot möglich (31mph-->rund 50kmh).

Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich es heute früh unbedingt mit schleppen auf Dolphin (Mahi-Mahi) versuchen....nun, wie die Wellen "Inshore" sich doch von denen "Offshore" unterscheiden können#t |rolleyes 

Bin insgesamt 4 Meilen rausgefahren...bis fast zum "Dropoff", da die Dolphin derzeit auf 150-300ft Tiefe gefangen werden. Da die Wellen allerdings immer unangenehmer wurden bin ich letztendlich die fehlende Meile nicht mehr raus, sondern bei 60ft "hängengeblieben". Dies im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, da ich dort geankert und es auf Grouper mit lebenden Pinfish versucht habe.

Nachdem 45min nix ging (und selbst mir von den Wellen langsam übel wurde  ) habe ich den Anker eingeholt und mich dann ca. 1 Meile driften lassen...dabei natürlich immer schön "Hart am Grund" geangelt.

Auf diese Art und Weise konnte ich immerhin 3 Red Grouper erwischen. Allerdings größenmäßig eher klein...der Größte hatte geradeinmal 5kg 

Na, wenn so nix geht, dann halt wieder zurück zur 7-Meilen-Brücke...einen Pinfish auf Grund, einen an der Oberfläche und mit einem dritten Pinfish die Umgebung abspinnen.

Hierbei konnte ich immerhin drei Jack Crevalle verhaften...alle ungefähr diesselbe Größe (zwischen 3-5kg). Aber diese Fischart hat zumindest immer ordentlich "gefrühstückt", da jedes KG vergleichbar mit 3kg Kampfkraft von nem ordentlichen Seelachs hat (und der kämpft ja auch relativ gut).

Ansonsten war es eher ein "slow-day"...auch bei den anderen Anglern hier vor Ort lief es eher mau.

--> Schau´n m´r mal was der morgige Tag so bringt ! :q :m

Grüße aus FL #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (3. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

hi nick,

habe die hütte eher zufällig gemietet, weil es schnell gehen musste. aber so wie es aussieht haben wir was gudes|supergri 

weil die fragen, die du mir gestellt hats, habe ich vorher auch schon an die vermieterin geschickt ...

"Guido...
Hi The canal is salt water and leads out to the Bay of Sarasota, which in turn leads out to the Gulf of Mexico.  There are many good places to fish here.  There is a special fishing pier just a half mile away...and also you could rent a boat...or there are big boats at the marina, Marina Jack's... that go out fishing every day and you could go on one of those .  Go to the following web site to see more photos
http://homepage.mac.com/cmhm/PhotoAlbum13.html "

mietpreis für 2 wochen ist 1975 us-$ inkl. tax

das schöne an sarasota sollen ja die schönen und breiten sandstrände sein (ist auch bequem zu fuß zu erreichen, habe m al gegoogle-earthed)....wird ja überwiegend family-urlaub.

euch noch viel petri, auf dass die berichte nur so aus euren fingern fließen


----------



## guifri (3. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

hier die lage des häuschens...polk drive


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

*Hallo Boardies!*

Heute haben wir eine kleine Quizfrage an euch, nennt uns die drei folgende Fischlis beim Namen .......;+ 

GOOD LUCK!!!! Mal schau´n, wer als Erster alle drei richtig errät!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... ein paar weitere Fotos von unserem heutigen Fishing day!

:m Das Anglerboard ist per T-Shirt auch in Florida vertreten!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

..... ich wartend auf die Tarpons und zum Ende des Tages ein wunderschöner Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

*GOOD MORNING GERMANY*!!!#h 

Marathon, Florida Ortszeit: 9:39 AM
79 °F / 26 °C Teils wolkig
Wind: 6 miles/h / 9 km/h

It`s very hot! Have a good day!


----------



## Scarver74 (4. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallöle aus Stuttgart,

na das sind ja Traumdaten zum Angeln. Was steht denn heute auf der Angelkarte?Na Roberto die Tica Taurus schon ausprobiert?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## tamandua (4. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> *Hallo Boardies!*
> 
> Heute haben wir eine kleine Quizfrage an euch, nennt uns die drei folgende Fischlis beim Namen .......;+
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!! Mal schau´n, wer als Erster alle drei richtig errät!



Ich versuche mal mein Glück

1. Ein Southern Puffer, _Sphoeroides nephelus_
2. Ein Black Grouper, _Mycteroperca bonaci
_3. Ein Jack Crevalle, _Caranx hippos

_Sollte eigentlich stimmen...Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## sauhunter (5. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo ihr beiden,
viele Grüsse vom 'Zentrum der Macht'. Wollten euch nur daran erinnern, dass ab Dienstag wieder Fischküchle (Rotauge, Brasse, Güster,...) in der Kantine angesagt ist.

In diesem Sinne... viel Spaß noch !!! ;-)

BH + HW


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



tamandua schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal mein Glück
> 
> 1. Ein Southern Puffer, _Sphoeroides nephelus_
> 2. Ein Black Grouper, _Mycteroperca bonaci
> ...



Super, jedoch hier in Florida sagen die zum ersten Fisch Northern Puffer (ob Nord oder Süd - ein irrer Fisch, der sich extrem aufbläst - bestimmt männlich:q )


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



sauhunter schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden,
> viele Grüsse vom 'Zentrum der Macht'. Wollten euch nur daran erinnern, dass ab Dienstag wieder Fischküchle (Rotauge, Brasse, Güster,...) in der Kantine angesagt ist.
> 
> In diesem Sinne... viel Spaß noch !!! ;-)
> ...




Muss dich enttäuschen, wir haben beschlossen nimmer zurück zufliegen :vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

..... in the moment

Ortszeit: 8:29 AM 
73 °F / 23 °C Teilweise wolkig
Wind: ruhig  (wirklich nix, nada)

Im Rest der USA schreit man "winter is back"!:q 

Gestern war es so heiss bei uns den ganzen Tag, dass die Fische wohl keinen rechten Bock auf Beissen hatten!


----------



## tamandua (5. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ..... in the moment
> 
> Ortszeit: 8:29 AM
> 73 °F / 23 °C Teilweise wolkig
> ...



Dann sollte bei den heutigen, ''winterlichen'' Temperaturen ja ein wahrer Beißrausch einsetzen:q.


----------



## guifri (8. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

hallo?

frohe ostern...oder seid ihr bei 19 grad c nach hause gefahren?

hoffe, es geht euch gut...


----------



## Nick_A (9. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hi zusammen #h

liebe Grüße aus Deutschland...sind heute morgen wieder in Stuttgart angekommen, Petra fährt gerade nach München :c

In den letzten Tagen haben wir leider mit AOL |gr: |krach:  eine solch üble Verbindung gehabt, daß leider keine Fangberichte und insbesondere Fotos möglich waren...dabei ging ja noch Einiges ! :k 

Nachdem Tamanuda nun die obenstehenden Fischlein korrekt erkannt, werden Petra und ich (vielleicht heute noch) neue Fotos einstellen.

Hoffe, daß ich mich (so traurig wie ich gerade bin :c ) heute noch durchringen kann, die letzten Tage mit der "Nachberichterstattung" zu beginnen.

Erstmal ... bis später
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Genauso traurig und derzeit noch ohne Worte!


----------



## guifri (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Och nööö....

Wenn Ihr so traurig heimkommt, solltet Ihr entweder nicht mehr hin fahren .....





oder ganz da bleiben


----------



## Bolle (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Schön, das ihr wieder gesund und munter unter uns weilt|wavey: ...ich weiß...für euch nicht wirklich schön#q ...aber alles geht einmal vorbei, leider:c ...ihr hattet ein paar super Tage mit noch viel geilerem Wetter#6 ...ich kann mich des Eindruck's nicht erwähren, das ich ein *kleines bisschen neidisch *bin.
Dann bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die letzten Impressionen. :vik:


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Wiewaswo??? Ging die Zeit SO schnell vorüber??? |uhoh:  

Wir...wolln...den...Tarpon seeehn, wir wolln den Tarpon sehn! |supergri 

Welcome b@ck, travellers! Alle Ruten heil geblieben oder wieder was auf der Strecke geblieben?

Gruß gen Müngart

Karstensen #h


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Karstein schrieb:


> Welcome b@ck, travellers! Alle Ruten heil geblieben oder wieder was auf der Strecke geblieben?



***LAUTLACH***

Karstein...haste jemals einen Florida-Urlaub von Petra und mir erlebt, in dem ich NIX geschrottet habe ?!?!|kopfkrat 

--> GIBT´S NED !!!   :q :q

Also hab ich diesmal meine zweitliebste Rute (Quantum Hypercast Manie...die alte Serie) um etwa 8 cm "gekürzt" #t |rolleyes 

Habe die aber wunderbar mit nem neuen Spitzenring versehen (gleich vor Ort...gibt da wunderbare Reparatursets!) !

Folge:
Jetzt gefällt mir die Aktion NOCH (!) besser...die Rute ist jetzt NOCH HÄRTER !!! :Q

Passiert ist das Ganze, da wir ja jeden Abend die Ruten in unseren Toyota-Van reingelegt haben (natürlich in voll Länge) und ich dann am nächsten Tag kurz was in den Wagen machen wollte.

--> Ich mache also die rechte (mittlere) Schiebetüre auf...blöderweise ist das Teil elektrisch !|rolleyes ... fährt automatisch nach hinten und gerade als ich merke, dass diese Rute mit der Spitze genau im Fensterrahmen "hängt" macht es 


KNACKS

Was habe ich zuerst geflucht und abge...:v 

War wiedermal klar, dass mir sowas passiert !!!:vik: 

Vielleicht hätte ich auf dem AB-Treffen doch die Angelgeräteversicherung abschliessen sollen !!!


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ich hatte sowas im Urin. :m


----------



## guifri (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

und nu? wo isser? de >100lbs-tarpon???


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> und nu? wo isser? de >100lbs-tarpon???



Wir hatten nicht wirklich das Tarpon-Glück auf unserer Seite, jedoch glaube mir, es war für mich schon ein Highlight zu sehen wie das Monster herumsprang an Robert´s Gummifischli von der Brücke aus!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hi Rob!

Bitte schau mal hier bei Juli 2007.


----------



## guifri (11. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hi Rob!
> 
> Bitte schau mal hier ...bei Juli 2007[/URL].



hi petra,

wenn ihr das mieten wollt, nehmt den link besser raus.

scheint ja ein sahneschnittchen zu sein. sowohl vom golfzugang, als auch der preis...das boot käme aber extra, oder?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hi petra,
> 
> wenn ihr das mieten wollt, nehmt den link besser raus.
> 
> scheint ja ein sahneschnittchen zu sein. sowohl vom golfzugang, als auch der preis...das boot käme aber extra, oder?



Hi,

in diesem Haus waren wir bei unserem ersten USA-Urlaub. Das Boot kostet 400 € pro Woche, auch dies ist ein prima Preis. Leider ist das Boot nicht so für´s Angeln geeignet (Robert hatte über die Ledersitzbank einen fetten Hai gezogen, der dann seine Signatur hinterlies).


----------



## guifri (11. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in diesem Haus waren wir bei unserem ersten USA-Urlaub. Das Boot kostet 400 € pro Woche, auch dies ist ein prima Preis. Leider ist das Boot nicht so für´s Angeln geeignet (Robert hatte über die Ledersitzbank einen fetten Hai gezogen, der dann seine Signatur hinterlies).




hahahaaaaaa..ja, an den bericht erinner mich noch.
so nen hai holt man ja auch nicht ins boot, als wenn´s n rotauge wär |supergri 

soooooooo........heute in 10 tagen bin auch wieder da...ich hab schon kaum noch was anderes im kopf...bin schon genau am planen, wann ich wie und wo was shoppen geh, um keine zeit mit unnnötiger rumgurkerei zu vertrödeln und viiiiiiel zeit für´s angeln zu haben...

so ne woche geht ja mal ganz fix rum....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hahahaaaaaa..ja, an den bericht erinner mich noch.
> so nen hai holt man ja auch nicht ins boot, als wenn´s n rotauge wär |supergri



Ganz meine Worte!!!!!



guifri schrieb:


> ....heute in 10 tagen bin auch wieder da...ich hab schon kaum noch was anderes im kopf...bin schon genau am planen, wann ich wie und wo was shoppen geh, um keine zeit mit unnnötiger rumgurkerei zu vertrödeln und viiiiiiel zeit für´s angeln zu haben...
> 
> so ne woche geht ja mal ganz fix rum....



weist du denn schon wo der BassProShop in Ft. Myers genau ist? Und in welchem Hotel bist du untergebracht?


----------



## Nick_A (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> SCHEISSRECHNER !!! (oder falsche Bedienung?)
> 
> Habe eben 15min die Beschreibung des heutigen TOP-Fangs geschrieben (ausführlichst)...und da blättert das Teil im IE einfach mal eine Seite zurück...ALLES WEG :c
> 
> ...




N´Abend zusammen, #h

habe ja versprochen, noch die restlichen Tage und auch den Bull-Shark-Fang nachzudokumentieren ... und irgendwann muss ich nun mal anfangen (auch wenn es jetzt schon wieder nach 00:00 Uhr ist  ).

Vorne habe ich ja schon etwas zu den "Rahmenbedingungen" an dem Tag geschrieben, u.a. daß 
- ich an der 7-Meilen-Brücke geangelt hatte, 
- bereits mehrere Verluste von Montagen/Köfis aufgrund von Barracudas 
- und als letztes einen dicken Fisch nach 10sek. im Drill verloren hatte.

Folglich war ich also "leicht genervt" von den Verlusten von mehreren Fluorcarbon-100lbs-Vorfächern (jedesmal ca. 0,9-1,2m lang). Aus diesem Grunde hing ich mir dann ein ca. 2,5m langes Stahlvorfach an den Circle-Hook und bestückte das Ganze noch mit ´nem leckeren Pinfish. 

--> Raus damit in das aktuell strömungsfreie Wasser !

Nach einigen Minuten dann ein lautes, durchgehend schnell ablaufendes Knarren der Avet MXL (wie meist hatte ich nur die "Knarre" als Widerstand eingestellt).

*Also nix wie hin an das Sportex-30lbs-Rütchen, Avet-Bremshebel auf "Strike" nach vorne stellen und den Pinfish-Dieb voll in den 8/0er-Circle-Hook reinschwimmen lassen.* :q

Schon nach der ersten Sekunde war mir klar, daß da nicht nur irgendein Barracuda (selbst der Größte nicht) dranhängen konnte.

Mit einem riesen Druck -und ohne sich wirklich von der Strike-Bremsstellung beeinflussen zu lassen- zog der Fisch weiter in die gleiche Richtung (zum Glück mit weg nicht in Richtung der Brückenpfeiler, sondern genau entgegengesetzt). 

Folglich hab ich also den Bremsdruck durch Vorschieben des Bremshebels weiter erhöht (Bremskraft dann ca. 4,5 bis 5kg)...datt hat dem Teilchen dann gar nicht gefallen :q 

Aber anstatt zu stoppen oder langsamer zu werden hat mein Opponent am anderen Ende der Leine die ersten paar Meter sogar noch die Geschwindigkeit erhöht|uhoh: .

Nach weiteren ca. 50m Schnurabzug (insgesamt waren jetzt schon gut 150m draussen) entschied sich der Fisch langsamer zu werden und erstmal stehen zu bleiben.

Folglich stand ich mit ordentlich gekrümmter Sportex-Rute ich Heck des Boots und versuchte erstmals ein paar Meter zurückzugewinnen...was auch ca. 20m klappte, um dann aber auch gleich wieder 30m zu verlieren!

*"Mannomann...watt is da denn dran ?!?"*

Ein Tarpon konnte es ja (leider) nicht sein...der hätte mittlerweile doch schon längst die ersten Sprünge hingelegt. Folglich mußte es sich also entweder um einen Hai oder aber um einen Manatee handeln ! Da aber Manatee nicht gerade auf Pinfish stehen  und nicht so oft an der 7-Meilen-Brücke anzutreffen sind mußte es sich folglich um einen Hai handeln !


----------



## Nick_A (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ein wilder Kampf mit kraftvollen/bulligen Antritten und dumpfen Kopfschüttlern hatte begonnen, bei dem ich mal 20m gewinnen konnte, um dann wieder an den Hai 10m zu verlieren.

Nach ca. 15min hatte ich den Hai dann das erste mal in der Nähe des Bootes und konnte zumíndest den riesigen Schatten sehen !

*HOLY MOLY !!! Watt ein Teil !!! * |uhoh: 

Die Hai-Art konnte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wirklich erkennen.

Da dem Teil der Schatten des Bootes und die "Herdrillerei" aber vermutlich so wirklich gefallen hatte ging es erstmal wieder einige Meter ab.

5min später war er dann wirklich neben dem Boot und an der Oberfläche und ich konnte erstmals erkennen, was ich da wirklich am Haken hatte...

*Waaaaaahnsinn...´n riesiger, zähnefletschender Bull-Shark der mich mit bitterbösen Blicken anschaut !!!* |krank: |scardie: 

"Ach Du Sch...e ... wo ist denn jetzt der blöde Fotoapparat ?!?" |kopfkrat ;+ 

"Neeeeeein...der ist immer noch in meinem Rucksack in seiner Schutzhülle eingepackt !"

... und der Rucksack ist natürlich im Bug des Bootes unterhalb der schweren Plastikabdeckung, die man definitiv nur mit zwei Händen aufbekommt !

*MIST !!! :c * :c #q


----------



## Nick_A (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Der Bull-Shark wollte natürlich nicht ewig "ruhig" neben dem Boot an der Oberfläche bleiben, sondern entschied sich erstmal wieder nach unten abzutauchen und ein paar Meter Schnur zu gewinnen.

"Wo ist denn jetzt meine Stahlvorfach-Kapp-Zange?" |kopfkrat 

Na, die lag zumindest offen im Führerstand des Bootes! WENIGSTENS ETWAS !!!

Also mit der linken Hand die Zange geschnappt, am Bootsrand "bereitgelegt" und den Bull mit dem bösen Blick nochmals zum Boot hergedrillt.

Halbwegs ruhig liegt er nun mit zähnefletschend geöffnetem Maul neben dem Boot !

Normalerweise hatte ich die Haie immer schön ins Boot geholt und dort (halbwegs schnell) den Haken gelöst.

*DATT MACH ICH DOCH NICHT MIT DEM MONSTER DA !!!*#d 

Ich war aber auch nicht gerade darauf erpicht, dem Bull den Circle im Wasser aus dem Mundwinkel zu drehen.

Wie meist saß auch dieser Circle PERFEKT (!!!) im Maulwinkel des Hais...wirklich sehr zu empfehlen !!!

"Also wie lösen das die Amis immer in den schönen Angeldokusendungen die hier täglich über die Kiste flimmern ?!?"

"Genau...Vorfach einfach kappen...die Haken rosten ohnehin sehr schnell raus !"

Da mich das Teil aber nonstop so bitterböse anschaute und ich weiterhin im Besitz aller Gliedmaßen bleiben wollte entschied ich mich, das (einfädrige) Stahlvorfach ca. 1,5m hinter dem Haken mit der Zange abzuzwicken. 

*AN DIESE ZÄHNE WOLLTE ICH DEFINITIV NICHT NOCH NÄHER RANKOMMEN !         NO WAY !!! *#d 

Gleich beim ersten Versuch klappte das Kappen des Stahlvorfachs (mit der rechten Hand...links schön die Rute auf Spannung halten) und der Bullshark konnte mit einem letzten wilden Flossenschlag seinen Weg fortsetzen ! 

*Was ein Drill, was ein Anblick, was ein wunderschöner, majestätischer Fisch !!!:vik: *

Überglücklich (nach nem lauten Jubelschrei) zündete ich mir erstmal -mit noch zittrigen und schwammigen Beinen- eine leckere Marlboro an und setzte mich erstmal hin !

Das war er also gewesen...der gefürchtete "Weisse Hai der Küstengewässer" !

Hier [KLICK MICH] ein paar Infos zu dieser Haiart

Und da ich -wie oben geschrieben- leider keine Chance hatte, ein paar schöne Fotos zu schießen anbei ein paar Bilderchen zur "'Illustration" wie so ein Teilchen aussieht.


----------



## Nick_A (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Sodala...datt war´s erstmal für heute!

Morgen dann wieder ein paar Fotos von weiteren Fängen (von mir selbst bzw. von Petra geschossen), inkl. der dazugehörigen Fangberichte !

Wenn auch dies der größte in diesem Urlaub gefangene Fisch war...ein FAST so großer -inkl. eigener Fotos- kommt noch  :q

Bis später #h
Robert


----------



## rob (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

der hai ist wirklich ein wunderschöner fisch.
kann mir vorstellen das das ein wahnsinns tanz war.
hab mich ja auch schon mal mit einem 2 meter teil einen halb stunden abmühen müssen:q
schöne fotos im ganzen bericht.hab gerne mitgelesen.lg aus wien
rob


----------



## guifri (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

hi robert,

petri zum bullshark.

hi petra,

die adresse von basspro habe ich.

untergebracht bin ich hier...

http://www.shipwreckmotel.com

Ist zwar nicht das komfortabelste Haus am Platz, aber das Nächste zur fishing pier  

aber die zimmer sind ausreichend groß und klimatisiert und haben einen (köder)-kühlschrank und 2 doppelbetten (als einzelzimmer!) das sollte für mich alleine reichen.

im herbst sind wir dann als familie wieder etwas komfortabler in sarasota untergebracht, obwohl mir das shipwreck-motel von den bildern her, auch vollkommen ausreicht ...


i freu mi


----------



## Ossipeter (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo Robert und Petra danke für euere lebhafte Berichtserstattung, aber macht mal hinne, bin nicht mehr lange online morgen früh gehts los!


----------



## Nick_A (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo Robert und Petra danke für euere lebhafte Berichtserstattung, aber macht mal hinne, bin nicht mehr lange online morgen früh gehts los!



Hi Peter, #h

werde heute abend versuchen, den Bericht inkl. Fotos fertigzustellen :m

Es kommen noch ein paar schöne Fotos ... u.a. von größeren Mutton-Snappern und von nem 2,1 bis 2,2m Nurse-Shark !  

Grüße an Euch alle ! #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hi robert,
> untergebracht bin ich hier...
> Ist zwar nicht das komfortabelste Haus am Platz, aber das Nächste zur fishing pier
> 
> aber die zimmer sind ausreichend groß und klimatisiert und haben einen (köder)-kühlschrank und 2 doppelbetten (als einzelzimmer!) das sollte für mich alleine reichen.



Du, das ist doch recht nett! Und ehrlich, nur um dort die Nacht zu verbringen, ist es vollends ausreichend!


----------



## guifri (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

genau so sehe ich das auch...

und es ist echt super zentral, eigentlci bräuchte ich mich kaum fortbewegen...

2 fishingpiers zu fuß erreichbar, ebenso der "kutter", restauramts sind ebenfalls direkt da...

also für eine woche, alles ohne großen aufwand handlebar. ich könnte sogar, wenn ich ein böötchen mieten sollte, dieses direkt am motel parken...#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> .... ich könnte sogar, wenn ich ein böötchen mieten sollte, dieses direkt am motel parken...#6




Habe es mir schon gespeichert, denn auch die Preise sind in Ordnung. Es gibt ja auch App. mit kitchen, echt super!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... so nun noch das fehlende Fotomaterial von mir!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

... wie beim schwäbischen Arzt #d


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... ein Sonder-Fischli


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

*HOLY MOLY !!! Watt ein Teil !!!* |uhoh:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

.... und hier unser letztes Abendessen!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> i freu mi



Guifri, hast noch Platz im Handgepäck???? Ich mach mich auch ganz klein, versprochen!


----------



## Nick_A (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Sodala...da hat mein Fischmäulchen nun doch schon die Fotos reingestellt 

Dann schreib ich hat "nur" noch die dazugehörenden Fangberichte dazu :q

Am 4. Tag bin ich morgens (bei relativ wenig Wind bis 15mph und wundervollem Wetter !) die 7Meilen-Brücke zu passieren und Offshore mein Glück beim Fang/Schleppen auf Dolphin (MahiMahi) zu versuchen.

Nachdem ich bereits die 200ft-Linie (70m Tiefe) erreicht hatte versuchte ich allerdings erstmal auf die "Norwegische Methode" durch Pilken bzw. Jiggen ein Fischlein zu erbeuten.

--> Erstmal 120gr Eisele Black-Panther drangehängt (Standardpilker meines Vertrauens) und ab damit in die Tiefe.

Da ich nach ca. 500m Drift und ca. 10min (durch Pilken  und Jiggen) keine Bisse vermelden konnte erstmal Boot umsetzen und auf 300ft. den nächsten Driftstop hinlegen.

Leider abermals ohne Erfolg...da es aber -wie gesagt- nur ein (letztendlich "jämmerlicher") Versuch darstellen sollte ging es natürlich weiter zum eigentlichen Vorhaben...

...Mahi-Mahi schleppen !!! :q

Hierzu also zwei Ruten mit Billy-Baits und Bellyhoo bestückt...raus damit und in Tiefen zwischen 150 und 300ft Weedlines bei 3-6 mph abschleppen.

Die Weedlines waren nicht wirklich ausgeprägt, allerdings halbwegs erkennbar/vorhanden.

Große Raubmöwen passierten ebenfalls immer wieder meinen Weg und suchten die Weedlines ab...aber irgendwie haben die wohl die Mahi-Mahis auch nicht gefunden 

Letzten Endes kam nach 3h Schleppen (bis zu 12Meilen Offshore) nix raus 

--> Folglich ging es bei mittlerweile etwas rauher werdendem Wind (ca. 15-20mph) wieder etwas mehr in Richtung Festland.


----------



## Nick_A (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Ca. 3 Meilen vor der 7-Miles-Bridge wieder Driftstop bei 40ft. Wassertiefe über nem kleineren "Riff" eingelegt

Diesmal ab zum Livewell (lebende Pinfish hatte ich bereits morgens gefangen und im Livewell gehältert) und einen auf nen 6/0er-Circle mit 50lbs-Fluorcarbonvorfach aufgezogen. Wie versprochen werde ich die einzelnen Montagen später noch genauer vorstellen. 

--> Ab damit in die Tiefe !

Nach 2min bereits der erste harte Biss.....sehr schön...nach kurzem Drill (2min) konnte ich den ersten kleinen Red Grouper ins Boot hieven.  Circle aus dem Mundwinkel entfernt, Fischlein geküßt :l und ab damit wieder ins klare, frische Wasser ! :q

Nächsten Pinfish aufgezogen...und wieder ab in die Tiefe !

Die Drift war einwandfrei, da ich genau in Richtung 7Meilen-Brücke getrieben wurde...schließlich wollte ich ja nachmittags noch mit Petra raus zum Angeln !

Erstmal 10min keine Bisse...dann allerdings wiedermal ein harter Schlag in der Rute !

Nach ebenfalls kurzem Drill dann ein ganz ordentlicher Black Grouper mit ca. 7-8 Pfund. :q

Da wir ja nix zum abendlichen Grillen brauchten auch dieser Fisch abermals (nach Küsschen  ) wieder ab in die Freiheit !

Nun war es schon ca. 16:30 Uhr (17:00 Uhr war mit Abholen von Fischmäulchen am Motel angesagt) --> Vollgas Richtung "Heimat", durch die 7MB (7-Meilen-Brücke) durch und Inshore Richtung Motel.

Die Distanz von der 7MB zum Motel (Kingsail) beträgt übrigens ca. 4 Meilen (--> mit dem Boot normalerweise in locker 10-15min zu schaffen) mit nur relativ kurzer "No Wake-Manatee-Zone" (ca. 600m, also etwa 4-5min).


----------



## Nick_A (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Angekommen beim Kingsail schnell Petrachen einladen und wieder ab Richtung 7MB.

Da (natürlich  ) immer noch genügend Pinfish im Livewell vorhanden waren erstmal zwei Ruten mit Pinfish bestückt.

Eine Rute (Sportex Magnus mit Avet MXL) dabei mittels 4-Unzen-Blei und langem 50lbs-Fluorcarbon-Vorfach auf 6/0er-Circle -bestückt mit Pinfish- bei ablaufend Wasser "auf Grund" in den Schatten der hinteren (alten) 7MB gelegt.

Die zweite Rute (Penn Moby Jig 300gr WG mit Penn Slammer 560) ohne Beschwerung und ebenfalls langem 50lbs-Fluorcarbon-Vorfach auf 6/0er-Circle -bestückt mit Pinfish- in den Schatten geworfen und dort das Fischlein schwimmen gelassen.

Petra Ihrerseits bestückte Ihre Rute abwechselnd mit Pinfish, GuFi oder anderen Kunstködern und sponn die Umgebung (inkl. 7MB) ab.

An diesem Nachmittag gab es leider nur einen Biss...natürlich -wie meist- an der Sportex-Avet-Kombi. Warum auch immer...fast alle Fische haben an dieser Kombi gebissen! Auch wenn ich mit IDENTISCHEN Vorfächern und Methoden angelte oder sogar die Vorfäche absichtlich wechselte...die Bisse kamen in 90% der Fälle immer auf der Sportex-Avet-Kombi !!!|kopfkrat 

Naja...die Fischlein haben halt doch auch Ihren Stolz bzw. Geschmack ! :q #6

Wie gesagt...die eingeschaltete Knarre der Avet meldete Vollzug. Lautes Knarren war angesagt, also nix wie hin zur Rute, Bremse auf Strike, KEIN ANHIIIIIIEEEEEEB sondern erst schön in die Bremse laufen lassen (dann aber doch einen "Nachhieb"  ) und ein wütendes, kräftiges Ziehen und Kopfschlagen am anderen Ende der Schnur.

Aufgrund des kräftigen "Schnurnehmens" war ich erst in der Hoffnung, daß ein mittelprächtiger Tarpon oder ein großer Grouper am Circle hängen könnte...da aber nach 1min immer noch keine Sprünge zu verzeichnen waren, war zumindest klar, daß da kein Tarpon dranhängen konnte.;+ 

Nach ca. 5min Drill tauchte dann erstmals das "Fischlein" in der Nähe des Bootes auf.

AUTSCH...von wg. Grouper oder Tarpon ! Ein ganz ordentlicher (aber nicht überragend großer) Jack Crevalle hatte den Pinfish genommen. Foto siehe hier [KLICK].

Unglaublich, wieviel Druck solch ein -gerademal ca. 8-10Pfund schwerer- Jack so veranstalten kann !!! Jedes Pfund ein echter Kämpfer ! #6 Da können sich VIELE (!!!) Fischarten dahinter verstecken !

Ich gehe sogar soweit zu sagen, daß dieser Fisch locker mit Faktor 3-5 andere Fische mit gleichem Gewicht übertrumpft ! :m

--> Foto, ab ins Wasser zurück (Jack Crevalle sind ohnehin NICHT geniesbar !).

Nachdem es bis 19:30 Uhr leider zwar noch keine Bisse mehr zu verzeichnen gab also ab wieder nach Hause...kurz waschen, umziehen und ab ins supertolle Lokal "The Island".

Dieses Lokal (am Anfang von Marathon/Key Colony) ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen...dort waren wir vor zwei Jahren auch mit Volker und seiner Freundin.

@ Volker
Diesmal hab ich u.a. auch die traumhafte, in Sesam panierte, gaaaaaaaanz kurz angebratene Thunfish-Sushi-Kombi zu mir genommen ! Ein Gedicht !!! #6

Dazu natürlich noch die -ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlenden, frischen Calamari-Ringe........ein Traum ! :l :k


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hi Schatz!

Bist Du auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Upppsss.... jetzt warst aber schnell - Gedankenübertragung*?*


----------



## Nick_A (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Nun...ich werde heute wohl definitiv doch noch nicht fertig mit den Fangberichten 

--> Vielleicht kommen Petra :l und ich am Wochenende ja dazu ! :m

Vorerst mal "Guats nächtle" #
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hi Schatz!
> 
> Bist Du auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen?
> 
> ...



***LOL*** :q

Nein, bin nicht eingeschlafen...aber jetzt geht´s ins Betti ! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Wir beide leiden an verspätetem Jetlag - echt das kommt doch tatsächlich erst Tage später bei uns an - deshalb treiben wir uns hier im AB rum!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Also, an alle eine gute Nacht! Und Rob .... i see you in 17 hours


----------



## guifri (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Guifri, hast noch Platz im Handgepäck???? Ich mach mich auch ganz klein, versprochen!




hast du da schon mal mit robert drüber gesprochen?:g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hast du da schon mal mit robert drüber gesprochen?:g



.... wenn ich dann in seinem Namen einen Tarpon erwische, denke ich, ist das bestimmt OK für ihn.:m


----------



## guifri (13. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> .... wenn ich dann in seinem Namen einen Tarpon erwische, denke ich, ist das bestimmt OK für ihn.:m



na dann...im boot ist auch noch platz |rolleyes


----------



## Nick_A (16. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

N´Abend zusammen, #h

heute abend gibt´s dann neue Fischfangberichte von den Keys...bis gleich #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Nick_A schrieb:


> N´Abend zusammen, #h
> 
> heute abend gibt´s dann neue Fischfangberichte von den Keys...bis gleich #h
> Robert



... welch´furchtbare Androhung ohne Folgen! #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> na dann...im boot ist auch noch platz |rolleyes




Hi Guifri, hast du ein boot bereits gemietet oder machst du das erst vor Ort?


----------



## guifri (17. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

hi,

boote mit guides:q 

24.4.07

http://www.flyfishingswfl.com

25.4.07
http://www.barhoppr.com/

ich hatte diesmal keine lust, selber den fisch mit boot zu suchen sondern ich will hier noch mal was lernen ... ich hoffe es klappt dann auch mit snook und co. und evtl auch mit dem tarpon ...|evil:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hi Guifri,

waren die guides Empfehlungen? Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir wunderbare und fischreiche Tage in Ft. Myers.


----------



## Gunnar (17. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Hallo Fischmaeulchen und Nick,

sauberer Bericht den ihr da geschrieben habt. Ich melde mich aus St.Pete Beach in Florida. (Wtter sonnig 27 Grad aber windig 15-20 mph)
Ich war gestern und heute von einem Pier in Pass o Grille fischen. Gestern einen Hammerhai von 90 cm und 3 Bonefisch. Heute hatte ich nur 7 Bonefisch. Ein anderer Angler hatte 2 Snook, einen von 26 inches(Mass ist 27 inches) und einen von 32 inches. Mann war das ein geiler Drill. Ich habe natuerlich auch gleich versucht mit lebenden Shrimp direkt unter der Pier zu fischen, konnte aber keinen Biss verzeichnen.
Letzte Woche war ich von Daytona Beach mit einem Party-Boat 15 miles offshore. Hatte 3 Red Snapper.
Wenn der Wind abnimmt werde ich mir hier auch noch ein Boot miten. Habe ja noch 10 Tage vor mir.   

Gruesse aus Florida#h 

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Habe ja noch 10 Tage vor mir.
> 
> Gruesse aus Florida#h
> 
> Gunnar



Hi Gunnar,

dann wünsch ich dir noch dicke Fische! Bist du alleine oder mit family dort? Und wo bist du untergebracht?


----------



## guifri (17. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

hi petra,

die guides habe ich mir selber gesucht. war schwierig

1. überhaupt antwort per mail zu bekommen
2. überhaupt noch freie termine zu finden.

der capt´n butch hat mir gemailt, dass am 24. und 25. wohl fischtechnisch aufgrund der gezeiten das angeln nicht so leicht sein wird...er mailte was von "poor tides". aber was soll´s? ich hatte keine andere wahl und deshalb habe ich beide termine genommen...

zumindest der butch ist mailtechnisch recht kommunikativ und hat mir von der tarpontour abgeraten, weil für "firsttimer" es wohl besser wäre, sich den erfolg bei snooks und refish etc. zu holen.

er weiß halt nicht, dass mir ein schöner tarpon 10 mal lieber wäre...aber den versuche ich jetzt auch schon am 24.4. dran zu bekommen 

so, evtl. steigt gunnar noch mit ins böötchen, so dass es langsam eng wird..du musst dich jetzt bald entscheiden


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> hi petra,
> 
> die guides habe ich mir selber gesucht. war schwierig
> 
> ...




Das Mailing ist irgendwie nicht ihre Stärke :q  Robert hatte da auch schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Besser ist es gleich mit denen zu telefonieren und anschließend das ganze per Mail zu bestätigen.

So ein Tarpon-Trip wäre schon eine irre Sache!!!!! "Firsttimer" ist auch eine gute (Aus-)Rede oder nicht????

Was die "poor tides" angeht, kannst du dich hier informieren auf dem tide-table!

..... Guifri, ohne meinen Bären geh ich nicht nach Florida! Habe gerade beim Online-Pokern 23.000 $ gewonnen, die in Cash und ich würde jetzt sofort für uns Beide buchen und dann wären ganz sicher 4 Firsttimer on board!!!:q


----------



## Gunnar (18. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hi Gunnar,
> 
> dann wünsch ich dir noch dicke Fische! Bist du alleine oder mit family dort? Und wo bist du untergebracht?


Nein meine Frau ist bei mir. Wir haben ein Hotelzimmer im Bilmar Beach Resort auf Treasure Island. Letzte Woche haben wir in Orlando unseren Sohn besucht. Er ist ein Jahr als Austauschschueler in den USA und war mit seinen Gasteltern dort im Urlaub. Wir haben jetzt noch 2 Wochen Strandurlaub angehaengt. (PS Angeln habe natuerlich mitgenommen):q 

Gunnar


----------



## Nick_A (18. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



rob schrieb:


> der hai ist wirklich ein wunderschöner fisch.
> kann mir vorstellen das das ein wahnsinns tanz war.
> hab mich ja auch schon mal mit einem 2 meter teil einen halb stunden abmühen müssen:q
> schöne fotos im ganzen bericht.hab gerne mitgelesen.lg aus wien
> rob



Hi Namensvetter #h

toll, dass Dir der Bericht gefallen hat/gefällt...ist aber noch ned färtisch 

Au ja...ist schon irre was so manche Hai-(bzw. Fisch-)Art an der Angel so abliefert ! #6

Gibt aber auch manche Fischarten, die zwar ziemlich schwer und lang sind...aber keinen echten Fight abgeben!

Der Bull-Shark war da schon ein richtig hartes Kaliber...ab und an war es echt "spitz auf Knopf" :q


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Nun...irgendwann muss der Bericht ja fertig werden ! 

Also keine Ausreden und Fingerchen an die Tasten 

Wie Ihr ja bereits lesen konntet, war ich bis zum letzten Tag bzgl. der Angelei auf den von mir ausgewählten Zielfisch "Tarpon" nicht wirklich erfolgreich (lassen wir jetzt mal die ganz netten Angriffe von oberhalb der Brücke aussen vor"). 

Am letzten Angeltag (mit Boot) sollte es dann auch endlich klappen (wenn´s nach mir gehen sollte.

"BEREIT" war ich jedenfalls...wie man auch an diesem Bild hier sehen konnte [KLICK].

Kneiff-Zange, Lösezange, Messer, Foto und Handschuh...alles lag bereit 

Ich setzte mich also bei auflaufend Wasser mitten zwischen die beiden "7-Meilen-Brücken" (zwischen die "alte" und "neue" Brücke).

Da ich die letzten Tage auf 100lbs-Fluorcarbon-Vorfach-Montagen keine Riesenheringe zum Beissen reizen konnte, versuchte ich es diesmal mit ca. 1,5 bis 2m-langen 50lbs-Fluorcarbon-Vorfächern. Haken blieben weiterhin 8/0er-Circle-Hooks.

Also raus mit den Montagen...einen Pinfish auf Grund (unterhalb der Schwanzflosse gehakt, damit das Teilchen nach oben schwimmt) und einen an der freien Leine (oberhalb der Schwanzflosse gehakt, damit er eher nach unten zieht).


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Bereits nach ca. einer halbe Stunde das erste mal ein schönes 

*SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*

Natürlích wiedermal auf der Avet-Sportex-Kombi  

Sofort war klar, daß da nicht nur ein Snapper, kleiner Hai oder Jack an der Angel war. Dumpfe Kopfschläge und "schwere Flossenschläge" deuteten auf einen größeren Hai hin.

Der Hai gewann einige Meter, die ich aber dank einer "sehr scharf" eingestellten Avet-Bremse insgesamt sehr schnell wieder gewinnen konnte...natürlich unter einer beinahe bedenklichen Biegung der Sportex.

Ich mußte die Bremse beinahe auf die maximale Bremskraft einstellen, da ich ja "nur" mit 50lbs-Fluorcarbon-Vorfach fischte und vermutete, daß ich einen Hai am anderen Ende hatte, der schnell kurzen Prozess mit dem Vorfach machen konnte. 

Also ... Vollgas und heranpumpen...ich wollte wenigsten ein paar "Schattenfotos" von dem Teilchen machen ! :q

Bereits nach ca. 4-5min (damit also sehr schnell) hatte ich den Fisch das erste mal neben dem Boot (an der Oberfläche), was mich doch etwas wunderte ! |kopfkrat 

Was ich da auftauchen sah, konnte ich nicht wirklich einstufen...

*WATT IST DENN DAS FÜR EIN HAI ?!?;+ *

Also bereitgelegten Foto fertiggemacht und ein paar Fotos "freihändig" geschossen.

Ein paar Fotos hat Petra ja bereits vorne [KLICK 1] und [KLICK 2] eingestellt.

*Ein schönes Foto hab ich aber noch! Hier kann man auch besser die Größe des Hais einschätzen (vgl. Brückenpfeiler im Hintergrund)*

http://img405.*ih.us/img405/8233/pict1426cc8.th.jpg.

Das Teilchen war ca. 2,1-2,2m lang...platter, breiter Kopf und eher dünner Schwanz.

Also nochmals direkt ans Boot ranpumpen, Handschuh an und den Hai "ruhig halten" und an die Bootswand führen.

Da mir dieser Hai nicht wirklich bedrohllich wirkte, war ich diesmal sogar gewillt, den Circle irgendwie aus dem Maulwinkel herauszudrehen 

--> Zange auf die Bootswand gelegt, 
Griff ins Vorfach (FEEEEESTHALTEN :q), 
Rute (FREILAUF DER ROLLE AKTIVIERT!!!) ins Boot gelegt und
den Hai immer näher an mich rangezogen !

Jetzt konnte ich auch besser die "Zähnchen" des Hais erkennen...waren nicht annähernd mit denen des Bull-Sharks zu vergleichen, sondern waren eher klein und "stummelig" 

Also noch fester ziehen und gaaaaanz nah an mich ran holen...

...und genau in dem Augenblick als ich die Zange zum lösen des Hakens greifen will macht der Hai einen heftigen Kopfschüttler, das 50lbs-Fluorcarbon-Vorfach reisst und der Hai verabschiedet sich wieder in die Tiefe !

SEEEEEEEEEEEHR SCHÖÖÖÖÖN !!! :q #6

Auch wenn der Drill nach gerademal etwa 7-8min ´rum war (war eben kein echter Kämpfer  ) hat mich dieser wundervolle Fisch doch sehr gefreut.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wußte ich allerdings immer noch nicht, um welche Haiart es sich dabei handelte.

Nachmittags bei meinem Bootsverleiher "Capt. Hooks" konnte mir dann aber ein Tauchlehrer sehr schnell sagen was es war. Es handelte sich um einen sogenannten "Nurse-Shark".

Diese Hai werden wohl bis zu 14/15ft (=bis zu 5m !) lang, sind Riffbewohner, NICHT aggressiv und im Drill eher "schwächer"...nunja...datt hatte ich auch gemerkt


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Auf der Vergrößerung eines Fotos kann man auch sehr gut die verwendete Montage erkennen !

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/4306/vorfachsi4.th.jpg


Geangelt hatte ich in diesem Fall mit nem 6-Unzen-Blei (=ca. 150gr).


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

An diesem NAchmittag konnte ich dann noch einen kleineren Zitronenhai (siehe Fotos vorne) und zwei ordentliche Mutton-Snapper erbeuten 

[KLICK mich]

Einen der Mutton-Snapper sogar auf meine Penn-Slammer/Penn-Moby-Jig-Kombi...na ab und an fängt diese Kombi halt auch ihre Fische ***LACH***


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

Nunja...mit Tarpons wurde es an diesem Tag leider auch nix  :c

*Aber IRGENDWANN...ja IRGENDWANN...wird der 150lbs-Tarpon schon von mir gefangen werden! *

Auch auf den Keys springen einem diese Giganten eben nicht ins Boot! :q

Einen Angeltag muss ich noch berichten...dies allerdings erst morgen !

Wünsche Euch allen ein "Guat´s Nächte" #h
Euer Robert


----------



## guifri (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

schöner bericht, der mich ja nur noch kribbeliger macht...

habe gestern mein neues transportrohr abgeholt und ein paar kleinteile, wie bleie, 50lbs!!!-vorfachschnur :q  und 3-fach-wirbel:q 

musste schmunzeln, als ich gerad deine montage gesehen habe, ich werde aber ggfls. das blei mit "abriss"-schnur versehen, wenn ich evtl auch ohne guide in regionen kommen sollte, wo evtl. die tarpons rumrollen.... 

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ich halt´s kaum noch aus. heute packen, morgen late-night check in und samstag in den flieger......

ich fühle mich, wie ein junkie in erwartung seines dealers |krank: |splat:


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*



guifri schrieb:


> musste schmunzeln, als ich gerad deine montage gesehen habe, ich werde aber ggfls. das blei mit "abriss"-schnur versehen,



Sieht man vielleicht auf dem Foto nicht so ganz genau...ich hab bei meiner Montage allerdings auch ´ne "Abriss-Schnur" 

Vorfachschnur -wie gesagt- eine 50lbs Fluoro...das Blei hängt an einer "normalen" 20lbs-Mono ! :m Das Ganze natürlich an einen *Drei-Wege-Wirbel* gebunden !!!

Hier kann man ggf. natürlich auch noch ein Stück nach unten gehen...verliert dann allerdings ggf. noch mehr Bleie 

Dadurch, daß das Vorfach insgesamt soooo lang war (bis zu 2m) + 0,5m nach dem 3-Wege-Wirbel...danach erst der Sovik-Karabiner mit ca. 50kg...war das Auswerfen mit der Avet-Multi natürlich nicht gaaaanz so einfach (die Sportex ist ja auch nur 2,1m lang!). Wenn man sich allerdings etwas erhöht ins Boot stellt (z.B. auf den Bait-/Live-Well), dann klappt das schon!

*Ich habe jedenfalls mit einem 2m langem Fluorcarbon-Vorfach WESENTLICH (!!!) mehr Bisse verzeichnen können als mit ´nem 1m langem Vorfach !!!*

Kann gut verstehen, daß Du in vorfreudiger Erwartung bist ***LACH***

Bei uns geht es ja in 3 Wochen auch schon wieder nach Torsvag (Nord-Norwegen) zum Heilbutt-Stippen ! |jump: |smash:


----------



## guifri (19. April 2007)

*AW: FLORIDA 2007 März-April*

so so...heilbuttstippen...mmh..müsste ich meiner frau mal sagen


"du, schatz, ich flieg dann auch noch mal eben nach nordnorwegen..."

kurze zeit später steht dann auf meinem grabstein: 

"er hat seine letzte reise angetreten"

 #d :c


----------

